# Your current foundations(s)?



## Cornflower Blue

Maybe you have loads or maybe just the one, but what do you use and what's your opinion of it?

Here's mine.

1) Bobbi Brown foundation stick in Warm Sand - love it, very natural when blended with warm hands.

2) Bobbi Brown Luminous foundation in Warm Sand - above average, good colour, not all that luminous or moisturizing.

3) MAC Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 in NC20 - Meh, OK, not all that blown away by it, says it's for normal/dry skin but in my experience only if I've slapped on loads of moisturizer beforehand, but I keep on using it on an everyday basis.

These are sitting out on my dressing table. In my drawer are some others that are currently demoted although I'm intending to bring some of these out once the weather improves.
They are:

1) Estee Lauder Doublewear in Fresco - slightly too dark, OK for Summer.

2) La Mer Fluid Tint in Light - excellent, light enchanced look.

3) Clarins Extra-Firming Foundation in 105 Nude - very good indeed and excellent colour match, don't know why it's here really as it looks fab on. Maybe a tad too makeup-y for me?

4) Dior Nude Natural Glow Hydrating Makeup in 023 - again, very good but maybe a bit too makeup-y again?


What have you got!


----------



## declaredbeauty

*MUFE Face and Body Foundation: *I love this. It's very light and doesn't feel like I'm wearing foundation. I love it for daily use/running errands. 

*Revlon Photo Ready:* It's alright. Nothing special. Does it's job. Hardly use it though... it's my go to foundation when the funds are low 

*Clarins Truly Matte Foundation:* I bought this for less than $10 when Gottchalks was goings out of business. It's a shade too dark, so it's definitely a summer foundation. I like it. 

*MUFE Duo Mat Powder Foundation:* I love this foundation but for the summer only. It looks cakey on me in the winter when my skin is drier.


----------



## hyacinthus

1. NARS Sheer Glow in Macao: I love this! This shade is an almost perfect match for my skin, and it really does impart a "glow" when applied correctly. Oddly enough, a SA at Sephora tried to convince me that Cadiz is my "true match" and it did look pretty good...I may need to experiment a bit more.

2. Make Up Forever Face & Body in 18 (Camel) and 12 (Caramel): I had to go to the MUFE boutique downtown to have them custom blend it, but it was totally worth it. I wear this when I'm feeling super lazy, but I need concealer as it's just a step above a tinted moisturizer.

3. Revlon Colorstay (Oily/Combo formulation) in Caramel: I don't use this often so it just sits on my dresser. I may give it a go this week since my skin is looking a little better.

I just returned two shades of MUFE HD foundation, as 173 was a touch too light and 177 was a bit too dark. Blending them made me look REALLY yellow...like, banana-grade yellow. 

I'm still in the process of trying other foundations. I gave up on MAC a long time ago as nothing matches me, unfortunately.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Sheer Matte in New Guinea
Revlon Colorstay- Used it 2Xs not a favorite may throw it out.


----------



## nicci404

I generally only like to use but recently I purchased a couple more that I really like...

Estee Lauder Double Wear - Bone

Lancome Teint Miracle - Ivoire 2C

Le Metier de Beaute - 4 

tomorrow can't wait to pick up the new Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I only wear chantecaille future skin I have oily skin and it does not change color.


----------



## gina1023

Bobbi Brown Skin in Alabaster
Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting in Alabaster
Nars Sheer Glow and Sheer Matte in Siberia


----------



## Cheryl

Lancome Teint Idole Fresh Wear
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua (just got this one)


----------



## Bella613

I have:

Two Faced: Illuminating foundation-- nothing great.  :/
Stila:  Illuminating Liquid Foundation 20 Watt-- nothing great.  :/
Nars:  Sheer Glow in Punjab, but I think I need Ceylan.  I really like this foundation, but like others, it doesn't seem to be as good as it was in the beginning.  :/
Revlon:  Color Stay.  Used it once.  LOVE it.
DIOR:  *sample* 21- Linen  I'm LOVING this.
MAC:  Studio Tech NC20; like it, but don't LOVE it.


----------



## chaussurewhore

none


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Fresh Umbrian Clay Cloudy Bay Foundation SPF 20.  Medium coverage, feels lightweight and gives a completely natural look.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I have been exploring new foundatins in the past 6 months, but nothing can compete with my HG Dior. For my skin it has the best coverage, lasting power, natural look ... Only one downside is the cost $78.00. 

Here are my foundations in order of favorite:

1. Dior Capture Totale 023 (this is the best for more mature skin)
2. Guerlain Parure Extreme 13 (close 2nd, lighter coverage)
3. Guerlain Meteorites Compact Teint Beige (sheer coverage)
4. Estee Lauder Nutritious Vita-Mineral 1.0 (Great everyday, not going anywhere special foundation)
5. Armani Luminous Silk 2 (too sheer for me)
6. Armani Face Fabric - (very sheer, but sometimes use as a primer)


----------



## sweetfacespout

*HD Make Up For Ever Foundation*: Love it, I use it almost every day and I love how it makes my skin glow. 

*Bare Minerals Original Foundation*: Couldn't live without it. I use it after having applied the MUFE HD foundation. Very natural and great coverage.


----------



## exotikittenx

lol so many nice foundations, and multiples at that!  I never understood more than one foundation at a time, because aren't they just supposed to be the same color as your skin? Maybe someone can explain the need for more than one.

I am pretty basic when it comes to foundation.  I have one bottle at a time that lasts me forever, and I do not slather it on my face.  I only use the smallest amount and thinnest layer as a spot treatment, more to just even out my skin tone and not even have it on my entire face.

I use drugstore foundations, too, and have L'Oreal which I have found to be good and natural looking.  I have also used Lancome that I have gotten samples of that is great quality.  I do use other high end makeup (Chanel, Guerlain, Dior, Lancome, etc.), but never for foundation as I like my face to appear natural and not covered by a layer.  Plus, I have freckles and don't like to cover them up.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like Lancôme's Photogenic foundation, and I LOVE MaxFactor's Lasting Performance foundation.
My skintone is pale, but with pink undertones - most foundations are too yellow for me, but this one is definitely more rosey. It's great 
Oh, and it has a satin finish, which I find very flattering on me!


----------



## declaredbeauty

exotikittenx said:


> lol so many nice foundations, and multiples at that!  I never understood more than one foundation at a time, because aren't they just supposed to be the same color as your skin? Maybe someone can explain the need for more than one.
> 
> I am pretty basic when it comes to foundation.  I have one bottle at a time that lasts me forever, and I do not slather it on my face.  I only use the smallest amount and thinnest layer as a spot treatment, more to just even out my skin tone and not even have it on my entire face.
> 
> I use drugstore foundations, too, and have L'Oreal which I have found to be good and natural looking.  I have also used Lancome that I have gotten samples of that is great quality.  I do use other high end makeup (Chanel, Guerlain, Dior, Lancome, etc.), but never for foundation as I like my face to appear natural and not covered by a layer.  Plus, I have freckles and don't like to cover them up.



Well I'm darker in the summer and lighter in the winter so I have my summer/winter shades. Plus my skin is different in both seasons. In the summer I get oily on my nose and cheeks, so I go for matte foundations. In the winter it's drier but still with oily spots (ie: right on the top of my nose) so I go for more of a normal-to dry skin formula because a matte foundation just looks too dry and cakey.


----------



## keodi

declaredbeauty said:


> *MUFE Face and Body Foundation: *I love this. It's very light and doesn't feel like I'm wearing foundation. I love it for daily use/running errands.
> 
> *Revlon Photo Ready:* It's alright. Nothing special. Does it's job. Hardly use it though... it's my go to foundation when the funds are low
> 
> *Clarins Truly Matte Foundation:* I bought this for less than $10 when Gottchalks was goings out of business. It's a shade too dark, so it's definitely a summer foundation. I like it.
> 
> *MUFE Duo Mat Powder Foundation:* I love this foundation but for the summer only. It looks cakey on me in the winter when my skin is drier.


loves! MUFE face and body!



hyacinthus said:


> 1. NARS Sheer Glow in Macao: I love this! This shade is an almost perfect match for my skin, and it really does impart a "glow" when applied correctly. Oddly enough, a SA at Sephora tried to convince me that Cadiz is my "true match" and it did look pretty good...I may need to experiment a bit more.
> 
> 2. Make Up Forever Face & Body in 18 (Camel) and 12 (Caramel): I had to go to the MUFE boutique downtown to have them custom blend it, but it was totally worth it. I wear this when I'm feeling super lazy, but I need concealer as it's just a step above a tinted moisturizer.
> 
> 3. Revlon Colorstay (Oily/Combo formulation) in Caramel: I don't use this often so it just sits on my dresser. I may give it a go this week since my skin is looking a little better.
> 
> I just returned two shades of MUFE HD foundation, as 173 was a touch too light and 177 was a bit too dark. Blending them made me look REALLY yellow...like, banana-grade yellow.
> 
> I'm still in the process of trying other foundations. I gave up on MAC a long time ago as nothing matches me, unfortunately.


I agree! with the MAC foundations



pquiles said:


> NARS Sheer Matte in New Guinea
> Revlon Colorstay- Used it 2Xs not a favorite may throw it out.


I'm curious what don't you like about it?

My top 5 foundations that I go to over and over are*
NARS Sheer glow in New Guinea*: I love this so much I use it more in the wnter months in the summer use it as a tinted moisturizer 
*MUFE Face and body*: I love this foundation it's light like declaredbeauty mentioned, and it's great in the summer. Thank goodness I have a MUFE boutique near me as I need a custom blend of shade 18 Camel, and shade 46. that blend is a perfect match!
*MUFE Mat Velvet:* *shade #70* I love MAT velvet it keeps my t-zone from being shiny and it doesn't leave that matte cakey look look despite the name. one of my favourites especially in the summer months..
*MUFE HD foundation:* *shade 177* I love mufe hd foundation as my face looks flawless in pictures!!!
*Revlon Colour stay in Caramel #400:*  I was very impressed by this DS foundation. it holds up really well in the heat and humidity, and it doesn't oxidize on me and it's cheap!


----------



## KDB

I use Chanel Mat Lumiere and I love it! It is perfect. I just finished my second bottle. I went to get another and the sales person suggested I buy Pro Lumiere. I hope I like it!!


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> I'm curious what don't you like about it?
> 
> My top 5 foundations that I go to over and over are
> *NARS Sheer glow in New Guinea*: I love this so much I use it more in the wnter months in the summer use it as a tinted moisturizer
> *MUFE Face and body*: I love this foundation it's light like declaredbeauty mentioned, and it's great in the summer. Thank goodness I have a MUFE boutique near me as I need a custom blend of shade 18 Camel, and shade 46. that blend is a perfect match!
> *MUFE Mat Velvet:* *shade #70* I love MAT velvet it keeps my t-zone from being shiny and it doesn't leave that matte cakey look look despite the name. one of my favourites especially in the summer months..
> *MUFE HD foundation:* *shade 177* I love mufe hd foundation as my face looks flawless in pictures!!!
> *Revlon Colour stay in Caramel #400:* I was very impressed by this DS foundation. it holds up really well in the heat and humidity, and it doesn't oxidize on me and it's cheap!


 
Revlon Colorstay oxidizes on me after a few hours, leaving me looking orangey. Also, it didn't feel as weightless as my NARS Sheer Matte.  Maybe it's the way I applied it.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

exotikittenx said:


> lol so many nice foundations, and multiples at that! * I never understood more than one foundation at a time, because aren't they just supposed to be the same color as your skin? Maybe someone can explain the need for more than one.
> *
> I am pretty basic when it comes to foundation.  I have one bottle at a time that lasts me forever, and I do not slather it on my face.  I only use the smallest amount and thinnest layer as a spot treatment, more to just even out my skin tone and not even have it on my entire face.
> 
> I use drugstore foundations, too, and have L'Oreal which I have found to be good and natural looking.  I have also used Lancome that I have gotten samples of that is great quality.  I do use other high end makeup (Chanel, Guerlain, Dior, Lancome, etc.), but never for foundation as I like my face to appear natural and not covered by a layer.  Plus, I have freckles and don't like to cover them up.



I was thinking the same thing 

I have two foundations, one for winter and one for summer. My skin color changes pretty drastically between seasons, so I have two different shades of Laura Mercier Oil-Free Silk Creme Foundation. Though I'm thinking of starting to use a different, more natural-looking one, since I'm about to run out anyway.


----------



## EllAva

Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation in Medium Ivory- Love it.

I also have BE in Golden Medium but I've not been using it as much anymore.


----------



## missgiannina

clinique acne solutions-i dont have acne but it helps control my oily skin


----------



## exotikittenx

declaredbeauty said:


> Well I'm darker in the summer and lighter in the winter so I have my summer/winter shades. Plus my skin is different in both seasons. In the summer I get oily on my nose and cheeks, so I go for matte foundations. In the winter it's drier but still with oily spots (ie: right on the top of my nose) so I go for more of a normal-to dry skin formula because a matte foundation just looks too dry and cakey.




Yeah, I get the tan during the summer thing.  I meant aside from that lol.  It takes me so long to finish a bottle that I can't justify more than one before they would go bad!


----------



## Nishi621

Lancome Teint Idole Fresh Wear, i will never use anything else now that I have found this!


----------



## hyacinthus

exotikittenx said:


> lol so many nice foundations, and multiples at that!  I never understood more than one foundation at a time, because aren't they just supposed to be the same color as your skin? Maybe someone can explain the need for more than one.



I use one when I want lighter coverage and another for when I need something heavier. My skin is temperamental and I don't always have time to cover up using concealer--if I use a medium-to-full coverage foundation then I most likely won't need to.


----------



## NoSnowHere

1) NARS Sheer Glow in Santa Fe
2) MAC Mineralize skin finish natural in medium plus
3) MAC SFF in NC 25


----------



## monolvlove

Diorskin nude


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i have a few foundations...some for summer (i live in FL & am in the sun a lot), some for winter when i'm more pale, some that are dewy, some matte, some mineral powder, some more coverage. 

here are mine currently:

*Clinique Superfit in Nutty.* My go-to foundation that unfortunately is discontinued grrrr. it is REALLY dark on my skin but i mix it with a lighter illuminizer for a dewy glow. it is the ONLY foundation i have ever had that doesn't make my skin look cakey or white or powdery in photos. i used to use Clinique Stay True and no matter how dark of a shade i got, i would still appear pale in photos. the girl at the counter finally helped me and said the Superfit is a photo ready foundation and i've been using it ever since. i went to restock and they sold me the new Even Better in Nutty without telling me. i got it home and was pissed! i took it back and she explained and i said how awful it was i wasn't told that b4 i purchased. i kept it and she gave me a sample to try. i'll let ya know how i like it.

*Maybelline Mineral Power Powder Foundation in Pure Beige Medium 2.* Just got it and i like it so far but it is very shimmery. I brush it on with a Kabuki if i'm in a rush in the AM. 

*Clinique Almost Makeup Tinted Moisturizer in Deep.* I wear this when i am going to the pool, beach, or in the sun or on days i don't have time for full foundation. It makes me a little greasy so i always have MAC Blot Powder in Dark with me or my Laura Mercier Translucent Powder (the greenish one).

*Revlon PhotoReady Foundation in Cool Beige.* I bought this one recently because I was looking kinda orange lately with my other colors and i wanted to experiment. I like the look Khloe Kardash has (the pinky bright glowy look). I wore it and LOVED it but showed up not so hot in pics. my skin was bronze/tan and my face was pink/powdery even though it has shimmer in it. I am gonna try mixing it in with Nutty which does have a slight orange tint. idk how that will work out though. I am gonna purchase the other 2 colors offered by Revlon PhotoReady (they only offer 8 and i hear most girls mix theirs with Revlon ColorStay to get the perfect match) in Medium Beige and Golden Beige and will prob wind up mixing them to experiment with the color. I am crossing my fingers that they won't also show up bad in pics. I mean, duh, it's called PhotoReady!


----------



## chunkylover53

Benefit Some Kind-A Gorgeous in Lite- love the texture, but if I need a little more coverage I go for:

Shiseido Hydro-Liquid foundation in I20


----------



## krazydaisy

for foundation i am picky i have tried many different high end foundations and find that it doesn't do what i like but right now i switch with clarins everlasting and bobbi brown oil free even finish foundation & both of them are the best i have ever tried i am half way through both of the foundations and me finishing 1/2 or all of a foundation never happened b4


----------



## pquiles

krazydaisy said:


> for foundation i am picky i have tried many different high end foundations and find that it doesn't do what i like but right now i switch with clarins everlasting and bobbi brown oil free even finish foundation & both of them are the best i have ever tried i am half way through both of the foundations and me finishing 1/2 or all of a foundation never happened b4


 
That's exactly how I am w/NARS Sheer Matte.  I'm 1/2 way thru my 2nd bottle.


----------



## sansandy

I only have Make Up For Ever HD Foundation in 2 shades for winter and summer. I love love love this product. I use it everyday. Love how natural it makes my skin looks like when I'm wearing makeup.


----------



## Fendi213

Dior Nude - Love this, lasts along time, gel/mousse consistancy, not a matte finish but not dewy either kinda inbetween and looks natural.

Revlon Colorstay - Won't buy this again, hard to blend as it drys too fast, seems to sit on top of my skin and doesnt look natural, it also doesn't last that long on my skin and my skin is dry??

Revlon Photoready - HATE this, coverage is not great and it's shimmery in the light, makes my pores look HUGE, and doesn't last on my skin.

NARS Sheer Glow - Neither sheer nor glowy I feel cheated at the name, and i find it doesn't sink into my skin so it doesnt look natural. Not sure why people love this. 

Korres Wildrose - I LOVE this but color match isn't good for me. I love the scent, medium coverage with a beautiful finish, makes my skin look awake and flawless.

Chanel Vitalumiere - I like this, quite sheer, very dewy finish perfect for dry/normal skin when you want a lighter coverage.

Chanel Prolumiere - My current favorite, medium to full coverage, love the dewy finish (but not as dewy as the Vita) this can look alittle cakey at times but I put it on with a sponge around my nose/mouth area to make it look natural. Different brushes also apply this in different ways. Sigma F82 applies it full covergae, MAC 187 applys it alittle lighter so it looks more natural. This also lasts the longest on my skin, and usually nothing lasts more than a few hours!


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> *Revlon Colorstay oxidizes on me after a few hours, leaving me looking orangey.* Also, it didn't feel as weightless as my NARS Sheer Matte.  Maybe it's the way I applied it.



Yikes!oxidizing yea that's absolutely a no-go..what brush do you use?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I heard alot of great things about Make Up For Ever HD Foundation, but when I looked into it they had limited color selections and I was right in between. Wonder if the added more?


----------



## CraftyJen

I've been using the Almay TLC foundation in whatever the palest color is (Ivory, I think).  It covers well and last a long time. I really like it a lot.


----------



## kayti

NARS Sheer Glow in Stromboli

Benefit foundation stick in Jumprope


----------



## Deidre

I have four:

Clinique Redness solutions make up in Calming Alabaster.  I have redness around my nose and on my cheeks, so I figured I'd give this a try.  It wasn't really much different from any other liquid foundation.

Make up for ever HD foundation in Ivory 115. I bought this with the Make up for ever HD mircoperfecting primer #1 green.  This is actually pretty good at covering redness, especially with the primer.  

Dior nude in light beige #020.  I haven't used this one in a while.  But I did like it a lot when I was using it.  Feels very light on the skin.

And last but not least, my favorite so far, Dior Airflash spray foundation in # 200 Light beige.
I love love love this!  It gives great coverage, its very light and its so fast and easy to apply.  I spray it on a kabuki brush, blend it in to my face and thats it.  Takes me less then 2 minutes.


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac studio moisture tint in light - LOVE LOVE LOVE my HG "foundation" perfect coverage for my skin, perfect color and stays put all day without setting it with powder. I have ultra dry skin so I try to skip powder as much as possible, as EVERY powder dries my skin

mac full coverage foundation  NC20 - not too yellow like macs liquid foundations. i apply it sheer (dabbing on a little bit with my fingers and than sheer it out with a damp sponge) or use it as heavy duty concealer for occasional spots or redness

chanel teint innocence fluid in 20 clair - only a little bit left, my go to foundation after they discontinued macs select tint and before i found the mac studio moisture tint


----------



## sumita

I use 2. 
1. Temptu airbrush foundation, which I love! 

2. If I'm in a hurry I use the Burberry powder foundation, which is fine.


----------



## xhb

I use YSL Teint Radiance in Blond, and it is the best foundation I've come across.  It is light, smooth and dewy--makes you look so young and fresh.  It smells amazing too.

I've tried Nars Sheer Glow, but it was too thick for me and made me look dead without blush or bronzer.  

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation was okay.  I really wanted to like it too, but it was very watery and left my skin feeling really oily after a few hours.


----------



## declaredbeauty

ashtray-girl said:


> mac studio moisture tint in light - LOVE LOVE LOVE my HG "foundation" perfect coverage for my skin, perfect color and stays put all day without setting it with powder. I have ultra dry skin so I try to skip powder as much as possible, as EVERY powder dries my skin
> 
> mac full coverage foundation  NC20 - not too yellow like macs liquid foundations. i apply it sheer (dabbing on a little bit with my fingers and than sheer it out with a damp sponge) or use it as heavy duty concealer for occasional spots or redness
> 
> *chanel teint innocence fluid in 20 clair - only a little bit left, my go to foundation after they discontinued macs select tint and before i found the mac studio moisture tint*



This was either my first or second foundation.. I forgot but I loved it! Too bad they DC'd this!


----------



## Bella613

Fendi213 said:


> Chanel Vitalumiere - I like this, quite sheer, very dewy finish perfect for dry/normal skin when you want a lighter coverage.
> 
> Chanel Prolumiere - My current favorite, medium to full coverage, love the dewy finish (but not as dewy as the Vita) this can look alittle cakey at times but I put it on with a sponge around my nose/mouth area to make it look natural. Different brushes also apply this in different ways. Sigma F82 applies it full covergae, MAC 187 applys it alittle lighter so it looks more natural. This also lasts the longest on my skin, and usually nothing lasts more than a few hours!




I have such dry skin, here in CO. 
I'm going to try these two.


----------



## Tracy

Right now what's working for me:

Estee Lauder Double Wear: very long lasting, great coverage
Maybelline Fit Me pressed powder over the DW.

Some days I use the DW as concealer on places I need it with BE Matte and original combined on top.


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> Yikes!oxidizing yea that's absolutely a no-go..what brush do you use?


 
I tried 3 brushes for applying:
1) Ulta highlighting (tried to stipple and blend) --epic fail!
2) Chanel foundation -- ('ok-ish)
3) Disposable sponge triangle-- worked ok as well


----------



## lovemysavior

Usually when I wear foundation, I stay pretty committed to the brand that works for me the most.  For years I was wearing Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation.  When I got to my 30's I noticed that I was breaking out with hormonal acne and I believe that this foundation was not making it any better.  Late last year, I read some reviews on Shiseido and I decided to give it a try.  I can honestly say that this product is working extremely well for me right now.  Unless my skin changes again, then I don't see myself switching it up for anything else.

*Shiseido-The Makeup Dual Balancing Foundation SPF 17 in Natural Fair Ivory*--It's very lightweight, perfect for my dry skin, and doesnt' clog my pores.  I lasts all day and I don't need to apply a powder over it.


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> I tried 3 brushes for applying:
> 1) Ulta highlighting (tried to stipple and blend) --epic fail!
> 2) Chanel foundation -- ('ok-ish)
> 3) Disposable sponge triangle-- worked ok as well


 
maybe you should ditch the foundation..


----------



## MrsCrosby

Cargo High Def


----------



## karester

I've been testing some out, so I have way too many at the moment.


----------



## toiletduck

I rarely wear foundation but when I do it's either MUF HD Foundation or Armani Luminous Silk Foundation. I love using MUF for 'heavy duty' makeup...meaning if I know I'll be photographed a lot (i.e. my wedding) and Armani for when I'm going out with my friends. Day-to-day I just used primer and a bit of powder and that's it!

As for my kit, I use MAC Studio FX or RMK. As soon as I'm done with those I plan on switching to MUF and maybe trying Cargo BluRay.


----------



## Ellapretty

I'm still looking for my perfect foundation...here's what I've tried out.

My current combination is Dermablend to spot conceal (set with Dermablend setting powder) and Bare Minerals tinted veil to even out the rest of my face.







Top (L-R): 
-Bare Escentuals (makes my face a bit itchy, and looks shiny, but doesn't cause me to break out)
-Vichy/Dermablend liquid foundation - fantastic coverage - but the shade is too dark for my skin (and the next shade up is too light! I should have picked up both when I had the chance)
-Everyday Minerals concealer

Bottom (L-R): 
-Everyday Minerals Base - doesn't break me out or make me itchy...pretty good coverage BUT since my skin is currently dry from Benzyl Peroxide - applying this makes my skin flaky
-Maybelline - don't really use this anymore..should throw it out!
-Vichy/Dermablend concealer - matches my skin perfectly (unlike the foundation in the same shade!)...
-Benefit Playstick - too dark for me, using this up as an eyeshadow base
-MAC concealer (for under my eyes - never my blemishes as it breaks me out!) 
-Everyday Minerals concealer (never use this!)


----------



## pmburk

This is what's in my foundation drawer. I rotate depending on the weather, my mood, and what kind of look I'm going for. Generally I prefer lighter coverage.

- Bare Escentuals mineral foundation. Nice light coverage and excellent staying power in hot weather.

- Tinted moisturizers: Currently I'm using Sephora, Kiehl's, Laura Mercier Illuminating, and Stila Illuminating. Again, nice light, sheer coverage. I always apply these with a sponge dampened with MAC Fix+, and a few spritzes on my face.

- Powder foundations: MAC Studio Fix, Laura Mercier, Estee Lauder Double Wear. Slightly heavier coverage, but saves me a step in the morning when I'm too lazy (or running late).

- Liquids for stippling: Boots No. 7 Lifting & Firming - probably the heaviest coverage foundation I own, so I don't use it very often. Also, Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation.


----------



## loves

Mad minerals light golden daily
smash box hi definition if there's an event I need to attend


----------



## keodi

keodi said:


> loves! MUFE face and body!
> 
> 
> I agree! with the MAC foundations
> 
> 
> I'm curious what don't you like about it?
> 
> My top 5 foundations that I go to over and over are
> *NARS Sheer glow in New Guinea*: I love this so much I use it more in the wnter months in the summer use it as a tinted moisturizer
> *MUFE Face and body*: I love this foundation it's light like declaredbeauty mentioned, and it's great in the summer. Thank goodness I have a MUFE boutique near me as I need a custom blend of shade 18 Camel, and shade 46. that blend is a perfect match!
> *MUFE Mat Velvet:* *shade #70* I love MAT velvet it keeps my t-zone from being shiny and it doesn't leave that matte cakey look look despite the name. one of my favourites especially in the summer months..
> *MUFE HD foundation:* *shade 177* I love mufe hd foundation as my face looks flawless in pictures!!!
> *Revlon Colour stay in Caramel #400:* I was very impressed by this DS foundation. it holds up really well in the heat and humidity, and it doesn't oxidize on me and it's cheap!


 
So I went to the NARS store in Soho yesterday to exchange a product only to find out that I'm actually Macao in NARS Sheer glow..


----------



## Senoj

My current foundations are:

Black Opal Truly Topaz creme stick
Black Opal Heavenly Honey creme to powder

Mac Face and Body C6 and C7
Mac Studio Tech NC44

MUFE HD 173

I have a lot of foundations because I like to contour and with the darker foundations. It's something I just started getting in to.


----------



## laugnablevickie

Dior airflash in 200
Shu uemura in 764 
Nars sheer glow in fiji

I still can't seem to find the perfect shade for me..


----------



## ashtray-girl

declaredbeauty said:


> This was either my first or second foundation.. I forgot but I loved it! Too bad they DC'd this!



you could give the studio moisture tint a try, most ppl claim it has less covergae as the select tint - that's wrong but the covergae kind of "kicks in " 2 mins after applying and it's less dewy that the selct tint but more moisturizing


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry....custom blended color


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Skii BP4 old and retire foundation but I love it.


----------



## hmm3

MUFE matt velvet -  LOVE IT!  Matt, as is the name and so I have no T-zone shine, super silky finish, it doesn't feel heavy on, and makes an overall great base!!!!!!!


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> maybe you should ditch the foundation..


 
Exactly what I was thinking. 

I'm about to try a sample of Lancome Teint Idole (sp)? ... Saw some decent reviews on YT.


----------



## hyacinthus

keodi said:


> So I went to the NARS store in Soho yesterday to exchange a product only to find out that I'm actually Macao in NARS Sheer glow..



That's my shade! New Guinea will most likely be my match in the summer as they're not too far off, but Macao is pretty much spot-on.


----------



## gracekelly

Jane Iredale Mineral foundation.  I use moisturizer, spot a little concealer where needed, a little Touche Eclat, and then brush on the Iredale with the Iredale brush.  In winter I use Riviera in the pressed powder compact.  Very natural and stays on all day.  Not messy either.


----------



## gracekelly

pquiles said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> I'm about to try a sample of Lancome Teint Idole (sp)? ... Saw some decent reviews on YT.



I have used this product and it is very nice.  I go through periods where I don't want to use anything liquid, but when I do, I use this.  I keep two colors around , one light and one dark and mix my color depending upon the time of year and how tan I am.


----------



## loci

HG: Armani Lasting Silk in 6.5 (I wear this when I need 6hr+ of makeups, all year round)
Runner-up: Chanel Aqua in B20 (tad too light, I wear this when I do not need it on for long, since the not so perfect match will show up during touchups)
Fixer: Covermark Ultra Formula 04 (use when my skin is in rough conditions)


----------



## chloe.clementine

I  Laura Mercier silk creme foundation. It gives you this radiant illuminating look and it covers ****! You have to put it on light though otherwise it can look a bit cakey.


----------



## thithi

Clinique even better foundation... I was using Laura Mercier before but switched to this with the promise of clearer skin... I've only noticed a slight difference in skin tone, but otherwise works just as well for me as the LM.


----------



## wanted_cordova

chloe.clementine said:


> I  Laura Mercier silk creme foundation. It gives you this radiant illuminating look and it covers ****! You have to put it on light though otherwise it can look a bit cakey.





^^^THIS!  I was scared of it at first as I went from never wearing any foundation all my life to this thick creme.  It literally melts right into your skin and I only use a few tiny dots stippled in and bam!  Perfect skin.   

I scooped a tiny bit out of the full size jar into a Sephora sample container and have been using that tiny amount for almost 4 months.  Since Im not constantly opening the LM jar, I imagine it will last me a long, long time without going bad.  Well worth the 50.00!


----------



## coachwife6

La Mer. I also use Natura Bisse tinted moisturizer.


----------



## stacyglam

after years of experimenting i've finally found my perfect foundation routine 

laura mercier silk creme foundation in rose ivory
mac pro longwear concealor nw15
mac mineralize skinfinish natural powder


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Honey for when I am a little tanned
Bobbi Brown Skin Finish in Warm Natural
Bobbi Brown Illuminating Finish Powder Compact Foundation in Warm Natural
MAC Mineralize Satinfinish in NW30


----------



## otilia

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua


----------



## Love Of My Life

custom blended by terry


----------



## apple.chic

im not to big on foundation, i do love tinted moisturizer. 
i use "walnut" oil-free moisturizer by Laura Mercier.

when i got a makeover, that was the first time i used foundation ever and it was a really good blend and texture. the artist used Nars Tahoe on me.


----------



## Lucysky

i dont use foundation, ever. should i? i don't like the feel and look of it.


----------



## pquiles

apple.chic said:


> im not to big on foundation, i do love tinted moisturizer.
> i use "walnut" oil-free moisturizer by Laura Mercier.
> 
> when i got a makeover, that was the first time i used foundation ever and it was a really good blend and texture. the artist used Nars Tahoe on me.


 

Apple-- How did you like the NARS?


----------



## Just a Fan

None!


----------



## my4boys

I use bare minerals I'm wanting to try Nars or Armani


----------



## loci

I'm now back using La Mer cream foundation since I found a bottle at my friend's place collecting dust...


----------



## sowingseason

I just went shopping today (thank you, birthday $$) and am trying out all MAC stuff. I used to buy mostly like drugstore brands (Cover Girl, Maybelline) and never felt like I got the coverage I wanted (I have uneven skin tone and some red areas)

I bought MAC Pro Longwear SPF 10 NC25
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Medium Plus

plus a moisturizer (Mineralize all over) and Fix+ on their recommendations and they did my makeup with all of it and it looks great so we'll see!


----------



## babymelsmom

coachwife6 said:


> La Mer. I also use Natura Bisse tinted moisturizer.


I'm curious about Natura Bisse TM - do you like it?


----------



## queenvictoria2

otilia said:


> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua



This. I love it!


----------



## beantownSugar

Revlon Colorstay


----------



## ByMoonlight

Shiseido Sheer Matifying Compact SPF 22.


----------



## mglam23

Armani Face Fabric! Looks so natural - it's the best if you only need extremely sheer coverage!


----------



## brianne1114

Mufe hd


----------



## EllAva

chloe.clementine said:


> I  Laura Mercier silk creme foundation. It gives you this radiant illuminating look and it covers ****! You have to put it on light though otherwise it can look a bit cakey.



Agreed.  LOVE this.


----------



## nekonat

I'm just trying out this new thing called BB cream from laneige.  So far, it's super light coverage but Chanel Tient Innocence=love


----------



## natalie1885

i used to use laura mercier tinted moisturizer, but now i use dermalogica tinted moisturizer and my face has been more clear than ever (i have real oily tzone area), and for more coverage if i need it (during pms), i use cle de peau concealer in ocher (i have olive skin tone) & it's perfect.  stays on all day and i just touch up w/dior pressed powder once or twice...


----------



## GlamazingGrace

I like Bare Minerals, MUFE HD, and L'oreal True Match. If I have foundation on, it's one of those. 

I also like MAC Mineralize Skinfinish, but not their foundations. At least not the Studio Sculpt.


----------



## hyacinthus

In addition to the foundations that I posted on the first page of the thread, I've also just started using Laura Mercier Oil-Free tinted moisturizer. I use the shade 'Tan' as the MUA who matched me said that 'Walnut' would oxidize too much and leave me looking a bit orange. I like it so far!


----------



## mira_uk

My name is Mira, and I am a foundation addict 
Here's my selection...

*Liquid, Gel & Cream Foundation:*
BECCA Lumionous Skin Colour Tinted Moisturiser SPF25 Camel
byTerry Lumiere Veloutee 3 Natural Beige
Clinique Redness Solution Makeup SPF 15 Calming Honey 05
Clinique Repairwear SPF15 Honey 06
Coffret D'Or Beauty Essence Gel Foundation Ochre-C
Hard Candy Sheer Envy Tinted Moisturiser SPF 15 Tan
Jemma Kidd Make Up School Mineral Skin Tint SPF 20 03 Nude
Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation Sunny Beige
Le Metier De Beaute Peau de Vierge Anti-Aging Complex Medium to Dark
Lunasol Modelling Water Liquid Foundation Yellow Ochre 02
Lunasol Water Cream Foundation Yellow Ochre 02
MAC Mineralize SkinFinish SPF 15 NC25
MAC Pro Longwear SPF 10 NC25
MAC Select SPF15 NC30
MAC Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 Medium
MAC Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 Medium Dark
MAC Studio Fix Fliud SPF 15 NC25 (x2)
MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 NC25
MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 NC30
MAC Studio Tech NC25
Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + #35 (x2)
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Liquid Makeup SPF 20 Nude 40
Revlon Beyond Natural Skin Matching Makeup Light-Medium
Revlon Beyond Natural Skin Matching Makeup Medium (x2)
Revlon PhotoReady Golden Beige 008
Shu Uemura Face Architect Illuminating Moisture Fluid #764
Shu Uemura Face Architect Remodelling Cream #754
Shu Uemura Nobara Cream Cover Stick #754
Smashbox High Definition Healthy Fix Foundation Light L1

*Powder Foundation:*
Jemma Kidd Makeup School Bio-Mineral Perfecting Powder 02 Medium
Le Metier De Beaute Classic Flawless Finish Compact Powder III
MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural Medium (x2)
MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural Medium Dark
MAC Stuidio Fix Plus Powder NC25/NC30
Neutrogena Mineral Sheers Powder Foundation SPF 20 Nude 40
Neutrogena SkinClearing Mineral Powder Nude 40


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Sheer Matte in Santa Fe
Revlon Photoready in Medium Beige


----------



## Evaaa

RMK Liquid Foundation
Chanel Teint Innocence
Chanel Vitalumeire Aqua


----------



## exotikittenx

Just got a new one:  Maybelline Fit Me foundation


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

exotikittenx said:


> Just got a new one: Maybelline Fit Me foundation


 

Do you like this foundation??  I want it too but I am not how would it feels.


----------



## mspera

Chanel Vitalumeire Aqua -


----------



## lola_haze

Make Up for Ever HD Foundation. I've been on the search for the perfect foundation (for me personally) for years, and this might be it. It's done wonders for my skin on top of offering great coverage.


----------



## mistikat

Was using and loving the Chanel compact cream foundation but tried and am crazy for the Burberry liquid. It dries quickly and beautifully and is sheet but buildable.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

exotikittenx said:


> Just got a new one:  Maybelline Fit Me foundation





Pinkstrawberry said:


> Do you like this foundation??  I want it too but I am not how would it feels.


Agree, how is the foundation exotikittenx?  I've also thought of picking it up, but have not heard any reviews either way yet.


----------



## exotikittenx

bunnymasseuse said:


> Agree, how is the foundation exotikittenx?  I've also thought of picking it up, but have not heard any reviews either way yet.




Yes, I do like it.  It blends very well and feels quite weightless.  It does not have a thick coverage, but a more sheer and buildable coverage, which is what I prefer, but for some who want a heavier coverage may not work for.  Just be sure to save your receipt and buy from someplace like CVS if you need to return in case you pick up the wrong shade!  But if you get the right one, it really does blend in well.  I'm not exactly a foundation guru, so take this as you will lol.


----------



## pquiles

mira_uk said:


> My name is Mira, and I am a foundation addict
> Here's my selection...
> 
> *Liquid, Gel & Cream Foundation:*
> BECCA Lumionous Skin Colour Tinted Moisturiser SPF25 Camel
> byTerry Lumiere Veloutee 3 Natural Beige
> Clinique Redness Solution Makeup SPF 15 Calming Honey 05
> Clinique Repairwear SPF15 Honey 06
> Coffret D'Or Beauty Essence Gel Foundation Ochre-C
> Hard Candy Sheer Envy Tinted Moisturiser SPF 15 Tan
> Jemma Kidd Make Up School Mineral Skin Tint SPF 20 03 Nude
> Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation Sunny Beige
> Le Metier De Beaute Peau de Vierge Anti-Aging Complex Medium to Dark
> Lunasol Modelling Water Liquid Foundation Yellow Ochre 02
> Lunasol Water Cream Foundation Yellow Ochre 02
> MAC Mineralize SkinFinish SPF 15 NC25
> MAC Pro Longwear SPF 10 NC25
> MAC Select SPF15 NC30
> MAC Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 Medium
> MAC Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 Medium Dark
> MAC Studio Fix Fliud SPF 15 NC25 (x2)
> MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 NC25
> MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 NC30
> MAC Studio Tech NC25
> Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + #35 (x2)
> Neutrogena Healthy Skin Liquid Makeup SPF 20 Nude 40
> Revlon Beyond Natural Skin Matching Makeup Light-Medium
> Revlon Beyond Natural Skin Matching Makeup Medium (x2)
> Revlon PhotoReady Golden Beige 008
> Shu Uemura Face Architect Illuminating Moisture Fluid #764
> Shu Uemura Face Architect Remodelling Cream #754
> Shu Uemura Nobara Cream Cover Stick #754
> Smashbox High Definition Healthy Fix Foundation Light L1
> 
> *Powder Foundation:*
> Jemma Kidd Makeup School Bio-Mineral Perfecting Powder 02 Medium
> Le Metier De Beaute Classic Flawless Finish Compact Powder III
> MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural Medium (x2)
> MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural Medium Dark
> MAC Stuidio Fix Plus Powder NC25/NC30
> Neutrogena Mineral Sheers Powder Foundation SPF 20 Nude 40
> Neutrogena SkinClearing Mineral Powder Nude 40


 

Ohhhh Mira... you been a bad bad girly


----------



## scooterella

Current:
Cle de Peau Cream Foundation O30
Chanel Vitalumeire Aqua B30

Own:
Lunasol Liquid Foundation
Lunasol Cream Foundation
Suqqu Liquid Foundation
Giorgio Armani LSF
Maybeline Fit Me

Powder Foundation:
Kanebo Impress YO-03


----------



## sweetart

chanel vitalumiere aqua
nars sheer glow


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Makeup forever HD foundation. I'm in love with it, if you havent tried it go get it!


----------



## mira_uk

pquiles said:


> Ohhhh Mira... you been a bad bad girly


 
LOL! *hangs head in shame*

I can't help myself sometimes


----------



## babymelsmom

mistikat said:


> Was using and loving the Chanel compact cream foundation but tried and am crazy for the Burberry liquid. It dries quickly and beautifully and is sheet but buildable.


Been dying to try the Burberry foundation.  Glad to hear that it is sheer but buildable.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Teint Resist
Chanel Mat Lumiere
NARS Sheer Glow


----------



## xlana

Finally took the plunge and bought Giorgio Armani's Lasting Silk foundation. It's probably the best money I've spent when it comes to makeup. Worth every penny.

For those with oily skin like me, and want SPF in their foundation, Lasting Silk is the better choice. For those that want a luminous finish (but no SPF), their other slightly more famous foundation is Luminous Silk.

It's serious HG material.


----------



## khuit

otilia said:


> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua


 

Second that. Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua is my absolute HG, even with my normal/oily skin.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

khuit said:


> Second that. Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua is my absolute HG, even with my normal/oily skin.



Third that My SA convinced me to take a sample home and try it the other day. I haven't used liquid makeup in over 7 years (aside from TM here and there), but I took the plunge today and tried out the sample. PERFECT color, perfect formula. I am in shock and awe over this. I am going back on Wednesday when the new lipsticks come out to buy some of those and this foundation!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Today I wore nars sheer glow.


----------



## coachwife6

babymelsmom said:


> I'm curious about Natura Bisse TM - do you like it?



Yes, I love it. I wear it nearly every day. Good coverage and very natural feeling and looking.


----------



## babymelsmom

coachwife6 said:


> Yes, I love it. I wear it nearly every day. Good coverage and very natural feeling and looking.


 
Thanks!


----------



## keodi

ellacoach said:


> YSL Teint Resist
> Chanel Mat Lumiere
> NARS Sheer Glow


 
My foundation line-up changed I discovered chanel Mat Lumiere a few weeks ago and I love it!!!! my current line up is 

Chanel Mat Lumiere
Make-up forever mat velvet plus
NARS Sheer glow
Make-up forever face and body foundation.


----------



## michelle779

Right now I'm using MUFE HD Foundation. I don't like it anymore & I'm looking for a replacement.

My 3 choices are:

MUFE Face & Body
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk
Chanel Vitalumiere


----------



## missmustard

I haven't changed my foundation in a long time because this is my total HG... Chanel Teint Innocence!


----------



## coconutsboston

Dior Air Show


----------



## Glitzerland

Nars Sheer Glow and Tikei mineral foundation.


----------



## Vinyl

Right now:

*Revlon ColorStay foundation*: amazing coverage, nice finish, but breaks me out if I wear it frequently.
*Neutrogena SkinClearing foundation*: thought this would be a nice change since it's specifically for acne-prone skin (has salicylic acid), but I'm Asian & it has no yellow tones at all, so I look washed out.  The coverage is medium, not that great.


----------



## Fran0421

mira_uk said:


> My name is Mira, and I am a foundation addict
> Here's my selection...
> 
> *Liquid, Gel & Cream Foundation:*
> BECCA Lumionous Skin Colour Tinted Moisturiser SPF25 Camel
> byTerry Lumiere Veloutee 3 Natural Beige
> Clinique Redness Solution Makeup SPF 15 Calming Honey 05
> Clinique Repairwear SPF15 Honey 06
> Coffret D'Or Beauty Essence Gel Foundation Ochre-C
> Hard Candy Sheer Envy Tinted Moisturiser SPF 15 Tan
> Jemma Kidd Make Up School Mineral Skin Tint SPF 20 03 Nude
> Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation Sunny Beige
> Le Metier De Beaute Peau de Vierge Anti-Aging Complex Medium to Dark
> Lunasol Modelling Water Liquid Foundation Yellow Ochre 02
> Lunasol Water Cream Foundation Yellow Ochre 02
> MAC Mineralize SkinFinish SPF 15 NC25
> MAC Pro Longwear SPF 10 NC25
> MAC Select SPF15 NC30
> MAC Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 Medium
> MAC Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 Medium Dark
> MAC Studio Fix Fliud SPF 15 NC25 (x2)
> MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 NC25
> MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 NC30
> MAC Studio Tech NC25
> Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + #35 (x2)
> Neutrogena Healthy Skin Liquid Makeup SPF 20 Nude 40
> Revlon Beyond Natural Skin Matching Makeup Light-Medium
> Revlon Beyond Natural Skin Matching Makeup Medium (x2)
> Revlon PhotoReady Golden Beige 008
> Shu Uemura Face Architect Illuminating Moisture Fluid #764
> Shu Uemura Face Architect Remodelling Cream #754
> Shu Uemura Nobara Cream Cover Stick #754
> Smashbox High Definition Healthy Fix Foundation Light L1
> 
> *Powder Foundation:*
> Jemma Kidd Makeup School Bio-Mineral Perfecting Powder 02 Medium
> Le Metier De Beaute Classic Flawless Finish Compact Powder III
> MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural Medium (x2)
> MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural Medium Dark
> MAC Stuidio Fix Plus Powder NC25/NC30
> Neutrogena Mineral Sheers Powder Foundation SPF 20 Nude 40
> Neutrogena SkinClearing Mineral Powder Nude 40




Amazing collection Mira!!!! 

I am using the Laura Mercier oil free foundation but sometimes depending on my application it doesn't sit properly on my skin and it doesn't like long hours either. How do you apply yours? and do you like it?


----------



## mira_uk

Fran0421 said:


> Amazing collection Mira!!!!
> 
> I am using the Laura Mercier oil free foundation but sometimes depending on my application it doesn't sit properly on my skin and it doesn't like long hours either. How do you apply yours? and do you like it?


 
Lol! Thanks Fran 

I don't mind LM oil free, but I found the exact same issue as you. Sometimes it feels a bit thick on my skin, and doesn't blend out nicely. My solution is to add a non greasy moisturiser to thin it out a bit, but I think this will be the last bottle for me! I might try the normal LM foundations, despite having an oily T-zone


----------



## claraflo

I've just stopped using a foundation thanks to my much improved skin. I use Dermablend cover creme in warm ivory for concealing around the eyes and my faint hyperpigmentation. Then finish with my own formula finishing powder which is a translucent petal pink with soft glow properties. It was nice of a coworker to ask me what foundation I was using.....none actually!


----------



## soda-pop

My new favorite is MAC Mineralize Foundation SPF 15 in NC20


----------



## MrsTGreen

Right now using MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC30


----------



## JuneHawk

I've been using MAC Mineralize Satinfinish in NC25 but I'm looking for something else. That said, I have countless bottles of barely used foundation in my makeup drawers, mostly because they are not the right shade.


----------



## girlygirl3

I'm trying out right now Lancome Teint Miracle in Bisque 5 and I am amazed at the staying power!  I decided to try it through my workout tonight after work and no budging!
It has only been 2 days, so I'll keep with it for now!


----------



## ShopaholicJenny

I'm currently using the MAC studio fix powder in NC42


----------



## Bentley1

Cle De Peau Refining Fluid in O20 (for going out)

Dior Nude Fresh Glow in 23 Peach (daily, will use only this once my Cle de Peau runs out)


----------



## randr21

Clarins' skin illusion foundation is amazing.  delicately light, but very good medium coverage...smells divine too.


----------



## nwhite

randr21 said:


> Clarins' skin illusion foundation is amazing.  delicately light, but very good medium coverage...smells divine too.



I've been meaning to try this one, and you just reminded me!  I have Clarin's Everlasting foundation, but sometimes I feel like it's a little drying.  But I do love their products!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Revlon ColorStay in Cappuccino or Revlon PhotoReady in Cappuccino and Mocha mixed


----------



## rainrowan

MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC25 (I don't know why it comes out so thick from the bottle -- I am thinking of purchasing the pump to go with it)


----------



## Jujuma

Bentley1 said:


> Cle De Peau Refining Fluid in O20 (for going out)
> 
> Dior Nude Fresh Glow in 23 Peach (daily, will use only this once my Cle de Peau runs out)


I'm confussed. I'm intreseted in trying both of those but can't figure out from your post if you like them both or like one more than the other?


----------



## Bentley1

Jujuma said:


> I'm confussed. I'm intreseted in trying both of those but can't figure out from your post if you like them both or like one more than the other?



I love both, but I don't love Cle de Peau's price! It's $130 whereas Dior Nude is about $45-$50.  I don't feel or see a huge difference w/ CLP, so I went back to using Dior Nude on most days and will use Cle de Peau on "special occasions" until it runs out, then I won't repurchase due to the price.  When I experimented with Cle de Peau, I thought I would see a remarkable difference from Dior, but I really didn't so the huge price difference wasn't worth it to me.  So I'm going back to Dior Nude full time after my Cle de Peau runs out.  HTH!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I just purchased Revlon's Spa Foundation in 004(light medium)...I love how this foundation has a built in brush, and its not heavy coverage!!I also use Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil (Love this)...*


----------



## ladystara

I love my Dior Forever!  I sheer it out for light coverage but it covers most things!


----------



## meela188

I'm alternating between Bobbi Brown's natural finish and Guerlain's lingerie de peau. I have been looking at Burberry's sheer luminous fluid foundation


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Dior Skin Nude in Cameo. Definitely the best foundation i've ever worn.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Guerlain's lingerie de peau in #12, very VERY light application, really like it!


----------



## MakeupDIY

Illamasqua Cream Foundation
Illamasqua Liquid Foundation 
Max Factor Xperience 
Bare Minerals 
Revlon Colorstay in Normal/Dry
Some various Rimmel and other ones I never use =)


----------



## madaddie

Guerlain Parure Powder Foundation, I absolutely adore it!


----------



## randr21

nwhite said:


> I've been meaning to try this one, and you just reminded me!  I have Clarin's Everlasting foundation, but sometimes I feel like it's a little drying.  But I do love their products!


 
I have dry skin too, but I put either heavy moisturizer underneath it before applying the foundation, or, I'm thinking when the summer weather gets more humid, I can skip the moisturizer.  btw, I use their orchid hydrating oil.

last comment...the quality of this foundation is amazing for the amount, quality ingredients and price!  i just adore the illuminating factor, makes me look bright and poreless.


----------



## citylicious

Chanel Vitalumiere


----------



## Creole

Right now I'm totally SOLD on Maybelline's Good Fit liquid foundation and the powder to set it. So light and gives an airbrushed look.


----------



## CurrentCustom

Chanel Pro Lumiere applied with a beauty blender


----------



## bebeexo

Clarins Super Restorative foundation


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

I use Bare Escentuals Matte. I would loooove to have a liquid/cream foundation too but I've yet to find one that controls oil as well as Bare Escentuals.


----------



## nicci404

Sisley Phyto Teint Eclat Fluid Foundation Oil Free


----------



## hipnycmom

i've been using Armani's Face Fabric no. 2 and absolutely love it! I thought Dior Skin Nude was awesome but this is even better. It's a flawless-skin-with-no-make-up look. Love it!


----------



## Samia

For summer Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation


----------



## Love Of My Life

use by terry , YSL and edward bess.. alternate as needed for me personally...


----------



## pquiles

I'm a NARS Sheer Matte fan.  Started using Lancome Teint Idole Ultra but liked my NARS better, so I went back to my NARS.


----------



## Aprilmay

Estee Lauder -Double wear -I have tried loads of others but I always go back to this


----------



## candypants1100

for summer i like laura mercier tinted moisturizer or chanel vitalumiere aqua


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer, or Neutrogena Healthy Skin tinted moisturizer


----------



## sophiae

Stila Perfect and Correct foundation or Stila One Step foundation. I'm actually in the market for a new one that has good coverage, yet still looks natural. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tiare

MAC Mineralize compact. I  it


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC NC20 or MAC Mineralize


----------



## h4nn4h94

Bourjois healthy mix foundation and Benefit You Rebel tinted moisturiser(original). I wear you rebel when I'm looking casual, and not going anywhere special (school)


----------



## lieu12

Smashbox HD foundation


----------



## hannahheather71

Lancome teint miracle


----------



## PrincessShan

Samia said:


> For summer Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation



This is what I use too.

The foundation, IMO, is good. Nothing groundbreaking, but good. However, the concealer and the pink undereye corrector are EPIC wins.


----------



## chrunchy

Armani Luminous Silk Foundation 
Burberry Sheer Luminous Fluid Foundation


----------



## Phb21

chanel vitalumiere is my holy grail foundation.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

It's a tinted moisturizer - I use Le Metier De Beaute's Peau Vierge


----------



## mandyangeline

1. LANCOME Teint Miracle in 01: I really like this one - it looks very natural and gives that 'lit from within' look without looking too oily during the day

2. CHANEL Teint Innocence Naturally Luminous Fluid Makeup in 20 Clair-Cameo: I'm on the fence with this one - it tends to look really nice on those days where you wake up with naturally lovely skin, but is not so good when your skin is a little dry (it accentuates dryness).  It also tends to make me a bit oily during the day 

3. CHANEL Teint Innocence Compact in 20 Clair: LOVE LOVE LOVE this one!!!  Would have to be one of my favs!

4.  SHU UEMURA Face Architect in 754: I actually really like this one as well - covers really well, doesn't make me too oily, nice consistency and good lasting power 

5.  SHISEIDO Sun Protection Liquid Foundation: LOVE this! SPF 30 and FANTASTIC staying power - I can literally go for a swim with this on, and it stays perfectly in tact 

6.  SKIN79 Super Beblesh Balm Triple Function BB Cream: Love the concept of this but hate the product - after a long day at work, it makes me look like I just washed my face in oil, yuck!


----------



## kathywko

Chanel Vitalumiere in 20 Clair - love thisss!! it gives a dewy, natural look and is a light coverage, but it doesn't stay on longer than 9 or so hours

Revlon PhotoReady in 003 Shell - its a tad too light for me, but I can kind of get away with it...THIS stays on forever though and has pretty good coverage


----------



## bergafer3

Mac liquid studio fix, I try others but this is my Fav even though I have really dry skin


----------



## explorer27

I'm a loyal *NARS Sheer Glow* fan, I get compliments on how smooth my skin looks all the time. I've repurchased 4x. 

The shade variations are really subtle, which is nice for different seasons. In the past I've used Santa Fe, Punjab, and Fiji. Fiji is the perfect shade for me right now but when I get a little tanner, I can mix it with the 1/4 bottle of Punjab I have left.


----------



## Lady Stardust

YSL Teint Resist.  Only foundation I've ever used (only needed concealer before) and I looooveeee it.  I have oily skin and it controls the oil pretty well.  I also got to test it in heat the other day at Six Flags and it didn't melt off my face or anything, it's great.  I even had one of my guy friends tell me my skin looked amazing one day lol


----------



## 001pegasus

I find myself reaching for revlon colourstay instead of my chanel or nars during hot weathers.


----------



## allaboutdaniel

MAC studio fix powder nc30
MAC prolongwear nc 25
MAC studio tech nc27
NARS sheer glow sante fe (medium 2)
NARS sheer matte sante fe (medium 2)
MAC minceralise finish medium light


----------



## spylove22

studio sculpt my fav now.


----------



## hunniesochic

Currently using Dior Nude (020) and I love how it leaves my skin FLAWLESS! Interchangeably between Chanel & Dior, they work great with my skin type/ tone!

I also like Laura Mercier. I actually used LM before switching over to Chanel & Dior and if Chanel and Dior ever discontinue their make-up line, I'd go back to LM in a heartbeat. I can't decide between Chanel & Dior so I use them both depending if I'm going out all day or just wanting that lightness without the heavy pounds of make up on during work. Both doesn't clog my pours and leave my skin smooth. Best I've tried thus far.

I've tried MAC (bleh, clog my pours and made me broke out), Shiseido, and countless other before discovering the best for my skin type/ tone.


----------



## plum t

the face shop & loreal, depending on occasion...


----------



## leeloo84

YSL Perfect Touch, I LOVE it, I just wish I could rationalise using it every day. Otherwise I'll just tinted moisturiser (Covergirl).


----------



## MrsTGreen

Currently using MUFE Mat Velvet+ Foundation in 40. I had to stop using the MAC Studio Fix Fluid foundation because it was making me break out.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Using Revlon Colorstay at the moment, sometimes switching it up with Maybelline Mineral Power Powder foundation.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Smashbox Light L2 High Definition Healthy fx foundation - love it because it's not greasy or oily and doesn't make me break out!


----------



## UniqueGeekChic

I love Cover FX mineral powder foundation...the one that comes in the hour-glass shaped white plastic tube.  I think my shade is e20.  you can purchase at sephora for $37.  

Its used on burn victims, so the coverage is superb.  there are different levels, of course, but this is great for even coverage.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Giorgio Armani's luminous silk foundation when I wear foundation.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Devoted2makeup said:


> Giorgio Armani's luminous silk foundation when I wear foundation.


 
That's what i'm using just now Been searching for my HG foundation after Clinique discontinued my all time favourite one


----------



## angie519

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation in 3.5, Dr Jart+ Water Fuse BB, or Bobbi Brown SPF 15 TM Oil Free.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

gunsandbanjos said:


> That's what i'm using just now Been searching for my HG foundation after Clinique discontinued my all time favourite one



I really like it! Do you?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Devoted2makeup said:


> I really like it! Do you?


 
I love it, not my HG but still very good.


----------



## Rissalicious

I'm currently using MAC prolong wear foundation in nc40. Im looking for something a little less thick for the summer though


----------



## xlovely

I think I've tried every foundation under the sun, YSL, Chanel, Mac, MUFE, Armani, Nars, but hands down my favorite one is *Fresh's Umbrian Clay Foundation*. After 6 years of searching for the perfect foundation I found it and I never have to search again  I discovered this because I use the Fresh Umbrian Clay Mud Mask and love it to death, so I thought I'd try out the foundation since it should have similar properties, and it was just


----------



## purselove96

I'm usually not big on drugstore foundations just because I think they promise so much that isn't true but I started useing the *Maybeline Fit Me foundation *in 115, and it's handsdown the best foundation I've ever used! _Stays on all day_ and is _light weight_. It's definitely not a full coverage foundation but it's *just right for my skin*. Makes my skin look _very even_. Use this now for 6 month. And will continue useing it. 

xx


----------



## Cait

Everyday: Bobbi Brown Regular TM in Alabaster, with MAC MSFN in Light.
Dates, formal events, parties, etc.: Bobbi Brown Skin #00 Alabaster


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I'm currently loving Chanel's new Perfection Lumiere foundation! It's everything I've dreamed of in a foundation. I have used Chanel's Vitalumiere and Aqualumiere, but the Perfection Lumiere is just perfection!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just ran out of MUFE Mat Velvet Plus foundation and now using Revlon colorstay. Will pick up another bottle of Mat Velvet Plus during Sephora's f&f event.


----------



## Nieners

Anyone using the Sensai Fluid Finish foundation? I'm thinking about ordering it but they don't sell it around here so I don't know what # I should get. (Suggestions? I'm a #20 Clair @ Chanel's Mat Lumiere foundation).


----------



## BabyPo

Currently using the The Body Shop Extra Virgin Minerals liquid foundation & loose powder, alternating between the two. Slightly favour the liquid foundation but it mostly depends on which brush I reach for first.


----------



## Pursegrrl

My favorites in rotation right now:

Estee Lauder Double Wear in Shell
MUFE HD in 110
Artistry Hydrating foundation in Shell (Artistry is Amway Global's makeup line and it's top notch stuff.  I'm impressed!!)

I also have some Tarte ReCreate - not my favorite but it's very good
...and Cover Girl TruBlend.  This is a wonderful drugstore foundation, but on me does not last as long as other - needs a top notch primer underneath.

XXXOO PG


----------



## injenue

Currently: GA Luminous Silk ... my no.1 alltime favorite!


----------



## ilvoelv

NARS sheerglow in stromboli  Absolutely love it


----------



## brittasaur

Make Up For Ever HD Foundation - I love it, but it's not worth the price.


----------



## annam

I just tried Chanel Vita aqua and like it alot but not the price tag. It feels great on the skin but I am not sure if it has staying power. Can anyone suggest something similiar?


----------



## 19flowers

I love Chanel's new Perfection Lumiere  ---has a lovely, flawless finish and has staying power.


----------



## randr21

Dr. G BB is my HG...so good


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Flawless Finish Foundation. It's pretty good, but I might invest in something like MUFE HD or NARS Sheer Glow when I'm done with my ELF.


----------



## chrunchy

annam said:


> I just tried Chanel Vita aqua and like it alot but not the price tag. It feels great on the skin but I am not sure if it has staying power. Can anyone suggest something similiar?



I haven't tried it myself, but I read that the Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation is similar to Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua.


----------



## being.myself

Lily Lolo mineral foundation


----------



## ipudgybear

MAC Studio Fix powder plus foundation.


----------



## dizzyliz

MAC Matchmaster-it's unbelievable!


----------



## devoted7

Ckarins everlasting


----------



## declaredbeauty

Since the weather is changing/ my days are longer.. I'm mainly using Revlon Colorstay + Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder and I never have to touch up. Beats all my HE foundations.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm absolutely in deep like with Black Up Cosmetics 2 way powder and liquid foundation.  They're a well known cosmetics line in France and the UK, recently made their way to the US.

The coverage is spot on.  I usually have to mix Bobbi Brown 6.5 and 6 to get a match, but now I can use one and done!


----------



## fufu

I am very into foundations recently  

Currently using the follow:

Lancome Teint Miracle - I lose the glow it gave to my skin after application with bobbi brown foundation brush and with its own loose powder. It is lasting on my face, and doesn't give transfer. Provides good coverage for me, feels nothing on the skin. 

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation - Very natural, feels like a second skin to me, it gives me the satin finish and I use this foundation along with the touch up stick to touch up the red sports and post acne scars.

Dior Skin Nude - very very light, every time i use this foundation, I actually can forget I had make up on. It gives me a very natural finish, towards matte. The coverage is sheer and buildable to medium able to cover areas where I need to use more without looking cakey. The only con side is it tends to oxidise fast and definitely will need to set with a powder. 

chanel vitalumiere aqua - although i adore pump bottle for hygiene purpose. I adore the bottle for this foundation for travel and convenience purposes. I use this foundation when I am in a rush and with finger application. I usually only use to apply foundation with a foundation brush. Chanel Vitalumiere aqua's texture is very running and I'm able to cover imperfections (though certain spots I will need to use con cealer) it is able to give even my skin tone and makes me look fresh.  I don't need to set this with a powder and it can last me the whole day, up to 10 hours. I do like to use a primer (Guerlain perfecting primer) before the application for this foundation. 

All the foundations I used are sheer to buildable medium coverage. I recently bought the clarins extra firming foundation which is medium coverage and will review soon after I try.


----------



## Samia

Mac Satin Finish, Bobbi Brown Skin foundation, Borjois Bio detox Organic Foundation, Giorgio Armani face fabric


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown Skin
Chanel Mat Lumiere
Stila TM

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Perfection Lumiere
Vichy Aera teint


----------



## yellow08

Finally decided to retry MUFE HD foundation and I'm loving it


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I am trying out a ton of foundations and tinted moisturizers recently. My Clinique Superfit Nutty ran out and they discontinued it, so I replaced it with one they said was comparable.

*Clinique Even Better in Nutty*
I generally use this when I am going out and need a lot of coverage. I LOVE this makeup and find it "even better" (LOL) than the Superfit i loved. It is a GREAT photo-ready finish. No matter how dark I go in the foundations below, I still tend to show up whiter than the true color of the foundation. I use a flat foundation brush but I am gonna try the Spehora Pro Airbrush brush soon. 

*Maybelline Mineral Power Powder Foundation in Pure Beige Medium 2*
Still using this when I'm in a rush with a tad bit tinted moisturizer underneath. Applied with an ELF Kabuki.

*Revlon PhotoReady Foundation in Cool Beige & Golden Beige*
I mix these and use them for every day when I need more coverage than a tinted moisturizer. Not the greatest but trying to use it up! 

*Tarte Smooth Operator Amazonian Clay Tinted Moisturizer in Agent 16*
Trying to use more natural, paraben free products. LOVE this but the color range is awful...goes from light/medium shades to super dark. I had to get the darkest because the 2 below it were either too yellow or too pink for my olive skin. Since it is a tinted moisturizer and I'll prob use it in the summer, I figured I'd just blend the crap out of it LOL I have been using the Sephora Airbrush brush, but recently loved it with the ELF Kabuki, the 3 Sigma Kabukis, and the most amazing Tarte Kabuki that came with my new Tarted Foundation set!!! I finish with the Smooth Operator Micronized Clay Finishing Powder Clear, but I don't notice any difference using this, kind of a waste to me. 

*Tarte Amazonian Clay 12-hour Full Coverage Foundation in Tan-Deep*
I ordered this set from Sephora.com with the Kabuki! It was $38 and $32 but I got the whole set for $38  SO worth it! The colors run light. I went dark bc 1. Tan-Deep and Deep were the only colors left and 2. I stood in Sephora for almost an hour trying the colors and I thought this one would be best going into spring and summer. The set is now sold out, but they have it with select colors on QVC.com.  

I am really wanting the Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk. I will prob try the colors and purchase soon


----------



## mspera

Chanel vitalumiere aqua - love it! Just enough coverage for me and love the natural finish.


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Perfection Lumiere


----------



## Miraloma

I love ERA Classified Cosmetics Air Brush foundation. Makes for a flawless face.


----------



## Laura88

My every day foundation is Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and my evening/weekend foundation is Chanel Perfection Lumiere


----------



## Marinela

Max factor


----------



## Mirtilla82

Mufe hd!


----------



## honey on boost

MUFE Mat Velvet +


----------



## Tracy

Right now I have a bit of ADD when it comes to foundation.  I have a pretty big "collection" (for me)but really I'm looking for the perfect thing for me.  
I have wacko skin right now because of the temperature differences.  For the last week or two my skin has been oily down the center of my face but I still have dry flaky patches around my eyes.  When the weather has been colder the oily parts normalize and the flakes get worse.

For oily days:
*Revlon ColorStay*-great coverage but after using some high end foundations I'm finding it a bit too thick.
*Shiseido Sun Protection liquid foundation *w/ or w/out *BE Matte* on top (if I use the BE I only use foundation where I need it)--I recently used the Shiseido after a long time of not using it and realized how much i love it.  It's SO light weight with great coverage.  The BE is just OK for me.  Looking into Laura Mercier.  I also mix this w/ *Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua *on dryer skin days--amazing!
*YSL Teint Resist*--love this one too, right up there w/ the Shiseido.
*Missha M Signature Real Complete BB cream*--this has an OK staying power on oily skin but it's a bit lacking in coverage.  I may try applying w/ my fingers to see if I get a better application and coverage.  I'm also experimenting mixing this w/ Missha Perfect cover BB cream.


For dryer days:
*Revlon ColorStay mixed w/ Revlon PhotoReady*--this is just OK, nothing earth shattering.  Good coverage but again, thick.
*Skin 79 "hot pink" BB cream*--love this! I wish I could use it every day but if my skin is only slightly oily it slides right off.


----------



## katiesonfire

Has anyone tried the Maybelline Airfoam foundation? I'm so intrigued!


----------



## Terri1950

hyacinthus said:


> 1. NARS Sheer Glow in Macao: I love this! This shade is an almost perfect match for my skin, and it really does impart a "glow" when applied correctly. Oddly enough, a SA at Sephora tried to convince me that Cadiz is my "true match" and it did look pretty good...I may need to experiment a bit more.
> 
> 2. Make Up Forever Face & Body in 18 (Camel) and 12 (Caramel): I had to go to the MUFE boutique downtown to have them custom blend it, but it was totally worth it. I wear this when I'm feeling super lazy, but I need concealer as it's just a step above a tinted moisturizer.
> 
> 3. Revlon Colorstay (Oily/Combo formulation) in Caramel: I don't use this often so it just sits on my dresser. I may give it a go this week since my skin is looking a little better.
> 
> I just returned two shades of MUFE HD foundation, as 173 was a touch too light and 177 was a bit too dark. Blending them made me look REALLY yellow...like, banana-grade yellow.
> 
> I'm still in the process of trying other foundations. I gave up on MAC a long time ago as nothing matches me, unfortunately.


I have heard that MakeUp Forever is great but I'm having a hard time finding the correct shade also.  I've tried 125, another SA told me I was a 130 or 140.  Those didn't work and when I went back the SA said those would be way too dark and sampled me a 118 and 120.  These also have too much yellow.  I will give it one more try and then go on to different foundation altogether.


----------



## Terri1950

Devoted2makeup said:


> It's a tinted moisturizer - I use Le Metier De Beaute's Peau Vierge


I love this tinted moisturizer even though it is pricey.  I feel that I do have to put some powder on top to make it look finished.  Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## dolcerosa

YSL and Dior


----------



## nc.girl

I'm currently using Estee Lauder Double Wear in Shell. When it gets a bit warmer and I have a little more color, I'll be switching over to Estee Lauder Double Matte in Cool Ivory. I have super oily skin, so there aren't many foundations that can stand up to that and last more than a few hours on me.


----------



## MJDaisy

i've been using revlon liquid photoready....i like it a lot.


----------



## chyeah

Lately I've been using MAC Pro Longwear in NC20 for work since I can't be bothered to touch up . For casual days I tend to wear Jemma Kidd Light as Air in Fair 2.0.


----------



## Cait

Terri1950 said:


> I love this tinted moisturizer even though it is pricey. I feel that I do have to put some powder on top to make it look finished. *Maybe I'm doing something wrong*.


 
If it's any consolation, I haven't found a TM yet (for what it's worth, I've used Bobbi & Stila's) that doesn't look better with a bit of powder than without.


----------



## fufu

Tried clarins extreme foundation. It has a creamy and rich texture, provides medium coverage. Less than half a pump is enough to cover all areas including flaws like blemishes and post-acne scars. I used finger application for this foundation, it lasted me 12 hours with  just the use of primer and no powder to set the foundation.


----------



## DivaCrat09

*MAC Powder NC40...I'm not a big fan of liquids most feel like a mask. *


----------



## Updtatedtrends

I love Giorgio Armani  lasting Silk foundation (compact 5.5 ). I'm also a MAC Lightful foundation user. I'm shade NC 30-35. This 2 are my HG.

But I also alternate them a UK brand  called  Sleek make Up Cream to powder foundation in Sand. This is what I use instead of a liquid foundation which I'm not a fan of. It is a drugstore brand but it is a good quality make up and has full coverage. I'm beginning to love it.


----------



## ashleyroe

i'm a big fan of neutrogena healthy skin liquid foundation. it really does improve your skin.

when i'm a bit lazy i use aveeno tinted moisturizer with a sheer powder.


----------



## Bag Fetish

This is my current. 
Nothing fancy but it works for me..

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## keodi

keodi said:


> My foundation line-up changed I discovered chanel Mat Lumiere a few weeks ago and I love it!!!! my current line up is
> 
> Chanel Mat Lumiere
> Make-up forever mat velvet plus
> NARS Sheer glow
> Make-up forever face and body foundation.



My current favourites

NARS Sheer glow
Make-up forever face and body foundation
Revelon colourstay-summer months
Becca Tinted Moisturiser
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturiser


----------



## Snugbugnyc

I use La Mer tinted moisturizer.  Makes my skin look amazing and u really can't see that I'm wearing it.  My skin is truly happy with it on over the creme de la Mer.


----------



## Terri1950

mira_uk said:


> My name is Mira, and I am a foundation addict
> Here's my selection...
> 
> *Liquid, Gel & Cream Foundation:*
> BECCA Lumionous Skin Colour Tinted Moisturiser SPF25 Camel
> byTerry Lumiere Veloutee 3 Natural Beige
> Clinique Redness Solution Makeup SPF 15 Calming Honey 05
> Clinique Repairwear SPF15 Honey 06
> Coffret D'Or Beauty Essence Gel Foundation Ochre-C
> Hard Candy Sheer Envy Tinted Moisturiser SPF 15 Tan
> Jemma Kidd Make Up School Mineral Skin Tint SPF 20 03 Nude
> Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation Sunny Beige
> Le Metier De Beaute Peau de Vierge Anti-Aging Complex Medium to Dark
> Lunasol Modelling Water Liquid Foundation Yellow Ochre 02
> Lunasol Water Cream Foundation Yellow Ochre 02
> MAC Mineralize SkinFinish SPF 15 NC25
> MAC Pro Longwear SPF 10 NC25
> MAC Select SPF15 NC30
> MAC Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 Medium
> MAC Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 Medium Dark
> MAC Studio Fix Fliud SPF 15 NC25 (x2)
> MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 NC25
> MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 NC30
> MAC Studio Tech NC25
> Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + #35 (x2)
> Neutrogena Healthy Skin Liquid Makeup SPF 20 Nude 40
> Revlon Beyond Natural Skin Matching Makeup Light-Medium
> Revlon Beyond Natural Skin Matching Makeup Medium (x2)
> Revlon PhotoReady Golden Beige 008
> Shu Uemura Face Architect Illuminating Moisture Fluid #764
> Shu Uemura Face Architect Remodelling Cream #754
> Shu Uemura Nobara Cream Cover Stick #754
> Smashbox High Definition Healthy Fix Foundation Light L1
> 
> *Powder Foundation:*
> Jemma Kidd Makeup School Bio-Mineral Perfecting Powder 02 Medium
> Le Metier De Beaute Classic Flawless Finish Compact Powder III
> MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural Medium (x2)
> MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural Medium Dark
> MAC Stuidio Fix Plus Powder NC25/NC30
> Neutrogena Mineral Sheers Powder Foundation SPF 20 Nude 40
> Neutrogena SkinClearing Mineral Powder Nude 40


I thought I was bad but I think you have me beat!:laugh:


----------



## Terri1950

Angelic Pretty said:


> Makeup forever HD foundation. I'm in love with it, if you havent tried it go get it!


Seems like so many people love this foundation!  I've tried 5 colors so far.....mostly too yellow for me.  I've tried 118, 120, 125, 130 and 140.  I will try another one or two and there are a lot of great reviews!


----------



## Caramella-thing

Make Up Forever Mat Velvet + 
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk


----------



## missha

Mac Pro Longwear foundation in nc 20 ( love but next time I'll buy a shade lighter )
Revlon Colorstay in Ivory and Medium Beige (dunno what I was thinking buying the medium beige, I bought ivory to mix with my darker foundations but turns out it works fine on its own with darker setting powder)
Revlon Photoready in Nude (slightly too dark, almost never use this because it transfers and I have oily skin)
Mufe mat velvet+ in 30 (slightly too dark and too pink, story of my life.. Always buying too dark foundations)
Mac studio fix powder foundation in nc30 (again, too dark but works fine)

After all the wrong color matches, I've learned that I am nc20 (except in pro long wear foundation which runs dark, I think I'm a nc15)


----------



## shoppaholic

MUFE matte liquid foundation


----------



## gwapa88

Make Up Forever HD liquid Foundation. Been using it for 2 plus years now! Love it


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone that uses the Estee Lauder Double Wear know what shade would match a very pale cool toned gal?


----------



## VanessaJean

Right now I use Bed Head Dream foundation when my skin is bad and MUFE Mat Velvet + or Maybelline Age Rewind when my skin is good.


----------



## Lilytan22

Shu uemura FACE ARCHITECT GLOW ENHANCING POWDER FOUNDATION (754) @ sgd65 and Shu uemura UV under base moose (beige) @ sgd78


----------



## Marinela

Revlon ColorStay Foundation


----------



## leatherobsessed

First time posting in the make-up section. 
I use cle de peau cream foundation.


----------



## Mz2145

Mac Studio Fix Fluid Nc30 , Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation Bamboo Beige ,   Estee Lauder Double Wear 3W1 Tawny , Mac Pro Full Coverage Foundation Nc30


----------



## Millee

Origins Stay Tuned foundation in Bisque. Looks and feels like I'm wearing nothing at all, but has enough coverage to deal with some serious ruddiness in my cheeks. Recently I've been trying aero minerale in butter and it's pretty amazing in texture!


----------



## ipipavel

Clarins everlasting foundation (Sand)


----------



## noon

YSL Teint Radiance


----------



## sw0pp

MAC Pro Longwear Foundation NC30, really stays on for ages, even with my glasses on that actually sit on my cheeks... but gets oily faster than powder foundation. And it is a pain to remove lol

Bare Minerals Original Formula, love the finish, but it doesn't stay on when I sweat... and it looks cakey after half a day

ZA Two way cake foundation, only used it dry so far. It doesn't cover as well as the Bare Minerals, but it is nice for a foundation in that price range


----------



## arekayhandbags

I have been using creme de la mer foundation for a few years. since i have combination skin i use the natural shade of the lotion foundation in summers as its less heavier and oilier and i use the creme version in winters of the same shade 'natural' as it tends to provide better coverage and lasts long. 
Rest assured, i always always get compliments from people about my foundation and many have asked me about it. I wouldnt trade it for any others but recently i found out that La Mer is discontinuing their makeup line, due to whatever reasons, and i am so disappointed as i dont like changing my foundations too much. I have stocked up on 2 bottles and looking for more in stores if i can find any but then dont wanna stock up too much due to the expiration factor. If anyone has used it and know of any other brand with a comparable foundation i would be more then happy to give it a shot.
i have fair to medium skin tone with warm under tones, combination skin and like full coverage, or medium coverage sometimes but like something which is buildable??????


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Skin 79 BB Cream


----------



## samuelmorgan

I'm a MAC Artist and I switch my foundation almost daily. I have oily skin but I use various foundation formulas, primers and skincare to achieve different looks with my skin. I most commonly wear MAC Face and Body in N1.


----------



## MrsTGreen

My current fav foundatios:
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation 5.5(Beige)
MUFE Mat Velvet + 40(Natural Beige)
Neutrogena Healthy Skin 60(Natural Beige)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk foundation in #7


----------



## carriecouture

Bobbi Brown- foundation stick in ivory- very natural


----------



## awhitney

*Lancome* _Teint Idole Ultra_ in Ivoire 2, but I just switched over to *Smashbox* _Studio Skin 15 Hour Wear_ in 1.1, which I LOVE LOVE LOVEEE and it wears like iron on me! Even with work and wearing a mask 99% of the time at work. I also love that its matte, has medium coverage, and doesnt give me breakouts!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Hydrating Makeup SPF 10 - I'm just finishing it up. I love the texture and look. 

I'm now moving onto 

DiorSkin Forever Flawless Perfection Wear Makeup  - Also a light finish, but has a higher SPF 25 which I think gives is more beneficial.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Sheer Matte.. Going on year 3 yrs


----------



## hxchousewife

I needed new foundation ASAP and didn't want to go to Sephora or Ulta. I picked up Maybelline's Fit Me at the drugstore and was actually impressed! Good coverage and matches my tone perfectly!

I wanna try some MAC though... I've yet to try their foundations, just their eyeshadows.


----------



## hxchousewife

I really want to try this foundation: 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P305701&categoryId=C7010

Benefit "Hello Flawless!" Oxygen Wow Liquid Foundation -- anyone use it? Seems kind of new on the Sephora site? Never used Benefit make up but I keep hearing about it.


----------



## jazmini

By Terry Light Expert


----------



## heiress-ox

Lancôme Teint Miracle.. Switched from the NARS sheer glow a year ago and love it


----------



## rainrowan

MAC NC25 in the liquid (but I think I'm really an NW25 in winter....?)


----------



## icharmae

Nars Sheer Glow in Stromboli M3.
It's the only brand that has enough yellow tint I need for my Asian skin besides MAC's MSF foundation in NC25 but MAC provides uneven coverage. 
Love the way Nars gives me a perfect glow!


----------



## winniejo

Everyday: Boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++

When I want to step it up: Chanel Mat Lumière


----------



## Tiare

Currently testing Sunday Riley's Effortless Tinted Primer (aka her foundation.)

It feels a little greasy on application and the pigment separates from the base materials easily (meaning you have to blend them on your hand before applying.) However, the coverage is nice and natural looking. I still need my Cle de Peau concealer on certain areas, but, it's way less "made-up" than my normal Cle de Peau creme foundation routine.

If the skincare benefits are as good as they are supposed to be and I don't break out, I may switch to this on a permanent basis.


----------



## Agreen96

Mac Studio Fix Liquid NW 15.


----------



## alyrris

I've been trying out foundations recently to find some new favorites... best ones for me are

Perfection Lumiere Chanel (need to mix 2 shades for optimal results) - I really like this... it feels lightweight but its about medium coverage on me

Guerlain Lingerie de Peau (I REALLY have to mix 2 shades or else I look pasty or super tanned) - super lightweight and light reflecting, light to medium coverage. Really love how this looks for every day

Guerlain Parure Aqua (also need 2 shades) - feels great when I need fuller coverage and does wonders layering this with a little concealer for my dark circles

Koh Gen Do Aqua - This stuff feels amazing, but I can't seem to get the shade quite right. 

Diorskin Nude - Lightweight but I don't like the scent as much as other foundations (I'm super picky). Its fantastic but I've been liking Lingerie de Peau a little more than this recently and they are similar.

Diorskin Forever - Good foundation but feels a little dry on me. Using Diorsnow BB creme and/or Chanel's Le Blanc as a base helps.

On my list to try:
Giorgio Armani
Guerlain Parure Gold
Cle de Peau
Le Metier
Sunday Riley


----------



## jo712

I've been rotating the following in the past month or so:

Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation in OC-1 - it's flawless upon application but I find it doesn't last so well against the heat and humidity(and oil!). LOL It's a bit light but I just top it with some old Shiseido powder foundation I'm finishing up.

Laura Mercier Moisturizing Foundation in Warm Ivory - I find this has a very natural finish on me. 

Clarins Skin Illusion Foundation in 103 - The smell and texture is my favourite. Putting it on is awesome. It actually dries to a powder finish on me so I sometimes just dont set it.

Giorgio Armani Designer Lift Foundation in #3 - I find it a bit light on me. But the MUA told me it was a better match than #2. It's a bit thick and coverage is quite opaque. I think it needs a bit of time to oxidize but it doesnt change color that much after you apply it.

Make Up For Ever Face & Body Foundation in #20 - My go-to foundation when everything else doesnt cut it. Requires powder touch up throughout the day but it makes my skin looks like skin but ultimately better. Buildable. and it's great to cover up any hyperpigmentation on my arms.


----------



## miss_Michelle

Youngblood mineral liquid foundation.. I love it it feels like u have nothing on my face and it looks flawless


----------



## thisisjulie

Chanel Vitalumiere and Benefit's Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow ---both great for dry skin! Both provide medium coverage, which I think is perfect for everyday use.


----------



## Makeup Insider

Lancome Teint Miracle is one of my current favs.
Along with Chanel Perfection Lumiere. 

Helena Rubinstein for life though! Oh my god! It's 'Spectacular' for shore!


----------



## Agreen96

Mac Studio Fix liquid


----------



## nicciwo

Currently using Bourjois Healthy Mix


----------



## beantownSugar

Stila's One Step Makeup - I love it!

it's being discontinued so I have to stock up


----------



## Nat

Clinique Almost Powder Makeup. Silky, lightweight, great coverage and natural looking.


----------



## michelle779

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation


----------



## coconutsboston

Dior Airshow


----------



## reon

Cle de peau tient fluid foundation or shu umuera face architect


----------



## dearpenny

High End:
MAC Face & Body - does just what it says. can be used on your body as well. love it! sheer/natural finish & the best part is its waterproof. perfect for summer.

Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation - medium coverage (eventhough its a bit thinner). love this! I use this with the BeautyBlender and blends effortlessly into the skin.

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation - light-medium coverage. very light/smooth application. has great selection of colors.

Plus searching for a good tinted moisturizer. I've great things about Laura Mercier's tho.

Drugstore:
Revlon Colorstay - medium coverage. I've been using this for awhile now and let me tell you, it stays on all day after setting with powder. love.

Maybelline Fitme - medium coverage. For how cheap it was, it really is a great alternative to higher end ones.


----------



## sumita

I just got a sample of Estee Lauder's invisible fluid foundation & I am planning on buying it! It's very natural looking.


----------



## kristinized

Right now I'm using MUFE


----------



## missKK

I bought Estee Lauder doublewear, but lady in store gave me the wrong shade, and it's waay t dark for me  So I'm still using Revlon Photoready or YSL matte.


----------



## Chantilly_lace

Hello ladies!

Im actually a beauty writer, and i luckily get sent pretty much every product by every brand to test.

the foundation i LOVE LOVE LOVE is the Georgio Armani luminous silk foundation.  It provides an amazing flawless coverage, and it glides onto the face.  Cant live without it now!


----------



## fabchic17

I'm using Chanel mat lumiere its like
Second skin


----------



## KimmyAnne

I just bought the EL Invisible Fluid and am loving it.  The finish is so natural and looks like amazing skin.  Usually I use Double Wear, so the coverage is much less than I'm used to, but it just looks so nice on.


----------



## mzbag

MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation


----------



## Punkie

Dewy tree bbcream


----------



## VaporChic

I use MUFE both types and MAC prolongwear. Im happy with those three. I just rotate or use one depending on weather or what i'm doing that day.


----------



## InimitableD

I'm loving Estee Lauder Double Wear Light.  I was using the regular Estee Lauder Double Wear before this, and I liked it a lot, but it was a little bit too heavy for me.

I really love the way that BareMinerals makes my face look (all glow-y and pretty), but it always makes me break out - so I had to stop using it.  I'm tempted to try it again someday, but probably not anytime soon.


----------



## InimitableD

sumita said:


> I just got a sample of Estee Lauder's invisible fluid foundation & I am planning on buying it! It's very natural looking.



Hmmmm...maybe I'll have to try this when I run out of my current tube of Double Wear Light!


----------



## modanhoney

HD forever studio finish ...very natural and light no need for powder


----------



## jaded

NARS Sheer Glow.


----------



## heiress-ox

For *** past year I have been LOVING Lancome Teint Miracle, I really haven't switched it up, before then I used *** NARS Sheer Glow or Dior Nude.

For Tinted Moisturizer I like *** Laura Mercier Oil Free *** I just purchased *** NARS ** try!


----------



## pamie17

I love my Chanel perfection lumiere but I want to try koh gen do aqua foundation.


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Aqua lumiere


----------



## reon

I've been using cle de peau tient fluid for a while now but just bought the Armani designer lift and luminous silk foundation to try! 
Am alternating between them but I find myself reaching for the luminous silk slightly more often!


----------



## Passau

Chantecaille in Wheat


----------



## Cait

Updated:
Bobbi Brown Skin, #00 Alabaster
Chanel Mat Lumiere, 0.5 Intensity
Marcelle BB Cream, Light-Medium
skin79 Lovely Girl BB cream
Stila Sheer Color TM, Bare

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ocean82

Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 32 Beige Rose. Love it !


----------



## BunnySlippers

At the moment I mainly use:
Laura Mercier Oil free tinted moisturizer or
Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Honey.

Sometimes I use my:
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in nr. 50 (is a bit off in color, BB is a better match)


----------



## agart245

I use either Lancome Teint Miracle or Jane Iredale Dream tint.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> My current fav foundatios:
> Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation 5.5(Beige)
> MUFE Mat Velvet + 40(Natural Beige)
> Neutrogena Healthy Skin 60(Natural Beige)



Update...

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation 5.5(Beige)
Lancome Teint Idole Fresh Wear 4W(Bisque)
Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 260(Bisque)(N)


----------



## fabchick1987

Lancome Teint Miracle
Revlon Colorstay
Bare Minerals


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clinique Superbalanced


----------



## socaltrojan

MUFE HD! Really like it!


----------



## dollface53

Chantilly_lace said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Im actually a beauty writer, and i luckily get sent pretty much every product by every brand to test.
> 
> the foundation i LOVE LOVE LOVE is the Georgio Armani luminous silk foundation.  It provides an amazing flawless coverage, and it glides onto the face.  Cant live without it now!



I would love to try this foundation but do not know which shade to choose, and no stores near me to try. Is there a foundation shade comparison chart to look at perhaps, that you can recommend? I am now using Clinique Superbalanced liquid foundation in Ivory and it is a perfect match. I thought perhaps the Armani Sand looked good, but you can't really tell on a computer monitor.


----------



## hiheyhello

I'm currently using Clinique supermoisture which doesn't have much coverage but really evens out my skintone nicely and works well with my dry skin. I've been dying to try MAC face & body but they only sell those at free-standing MAC stores and I haven't got any nearby where I live.


----------



## Punkie

Today I wore signature minerals on top of a tinted moisturizer. Yesterday I wore tarte Amazonian clay 12 hr fdtn. 

Has anyone tried PF youthful wear ?


----------



## Parabellum11

MUFE mat velvet + and I absolutely love it!!!!  It keeps my oil at bay


----------



## Sarahdionne

I used to use chanel tient innocence, however chanel love to discontinue their ranges as so i am using nars sheer glow barcelona which is nice but would like something with more radiance, any suggestions?


----------



## tilolis

Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer


----------



## iamleiya

Revlon's Foundation is always my go to product when am having issues with my other foundations... and my second best would be Mac's Pro long foundation.. just because I NEED that extra coverage


----------



## wtmontana

I switch it up for my liquids between:
Napoleon Perdis China Doll
Estee Lauder Double Wear
Chanel Perfection Lumiere
DiorSkin Forever Fluid

Then depending on if I need SPF in my powder:
Shiseido Compact SPF35+
Napoleon Camera Finish


----------



## xprettypetalx

Giorgio Armani luminous silk at the moment for me


----------



## annam

BB Skin. With a primer, it is excellent on my combo/sensitive skin. I highly recommend it.


----------



## keodi

alyrris said:


> I've been trying out foundations recently to find some new favorites... best ones for me are
> 
> Perfection Lumiere Chanel (need to mix 2 shades for optimal results) - I really like this... it feels lightweight but its about medium coverage on me
> 
> *Guerlain Lingerie de Peau (I REALLY have to mix 2 shades or else I look pasty or super tanned) - super lightweight and light reflecting, light to medium coverage. Really love how this looks for every day*
> 
> Guerlain Parure Aqua (also need 2 shades) - feels great when I need fuller coverage and does wonders layering this with a little concealer for my dark circles
> 
> Koh Gen Do Aqua - This stuff feels amazing, but I can't seem to get the shade quite right.
> 
> Diorskin Nude - Lightweight but I don't like the scent as much as other foundations (I'm super picky). Its fantastic but I've been liking Lingerie de Peau a little more than this recently and they are similar.
> 
> Diorskin Forever - Good foundation but feels a little dry on me. Using Diorsnow BB creme and/or Chanel's Le Blanc as a base helps.
> 
> On my list to try:
> Giorgio Armani
> Guerlain Parure Gold
> Cle de Peau
> Le Metier
> Sunday Riley


 
I agree, love this! I alternate between this and my Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer


----------



## BrittanyDarling

BE matte and original mixed 
neutrogena healthy skin
revlon color stay
loreal true match
chanel vitalumiere aqua
and soon laura mercier mineral powder


----------



## Necromancer

Chanel Vitalumiere 40 beige


----------



## Neo007

By Terry Sheer Expert Foundation


----------



## ElvenEyes

I have three that are my go-to foundations. 

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua BR12
MUFE HD #110
Estee Lauder Lucidity in Pale Ivory (still my favourite!)


----------



## Slavisa

Nightclubs - Napoleon Perdis China Doll

Any other time - Jane Iredale Pressed Powder or Chanel Aqualumiere. 

I wear the NP for going out dancing as it stays on and hides my sweat, but is too heavy for every day use.


----------



## JMF77

Laura Mercier moisturizing foundation

and

Laura Mercier Silk Creme foundation  (just added this one recently and adore it)

Both are absolutely the best.  I've tried almost everything else and always come back to LM.


----------



## citrus

Chanel Aqua Lumiere 30
Guerlain Parure Aqua 02
Bourjous 10 hour sleep

wanting to try next:
Laura Mercier silk creme in ivory beige


----------



## Borse1224

JMF77 said:
			
		

> Laura Mercier moisturizing foundation
> 
> and
> 
> Laura Mercier Silk Creme foundation  (just added this one recently and adore it)
> 
> Both are absolutely the best.  I've tried almost everything else and always come back to LM.



Have you tried Armani sik foundation?


----------



## dolcerosa

Borse1224 said:
			
		

> Have you tried Armani sik foundation?



I would love to try this.  I would have to order it online.  I have very fair skin with pink undertones.  Does anyone know which color I should choose?


----------



## sumita

I switch it up between
Chantecaille future skin (I just got this)
Mac studio fix
Estée Lauder Invisible Fluid Makeup


----------



## Lexiii

love laura mercier tinted moisturizer! i also use lancome teint tinted moisturizer and chanel vitalumiere aqua


----------



## MJDaisy

i just got clinique "even better" foundation. loving it.


----------



## dolcerosa

Make up forever HD ... Not loving it though


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MJDaisy said:


> i just got clinique "even better" foundation. loving it.



me too! i replace my Stay Fit when it was discontinued with this one and i really like it.


----------



## crashtestdummy

MAC Lightfull NC40 compact powder foundation


----------



## allurella

smashbox studio skin 15 hour wear foundation. i've never bought the same foundation twice, except for this one. perfect for my normal-to-dry skin!


----------



## Jujuma

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> me too! i replace my Stay Fit when it was discontinued with this one and i really like it.



Is it by Clinique? Is it waterproof, or at least sweat resistant? Does it have SPF? Sorry for all the questions but I am so sick of my products being discontinued. I have a good foundation that I love, but I need a secondary product for gym/beach/bike/run/you get the idea. Almay made the perfect one and discontinued it about 5 years ago and since then I've been bouncing product to product as they're slowly take off the market. The Almay one was perfect, it came in three shades and medium was perfect in winter, dark in summer, added just a little glow/coverage waterproof with sunscreen. I couldn't even stock up, it was just gone. Now I kinda like Stay Fit and it's gone!!!! Ugh! Don't these companies know that we sweat in the summer?? And we don't want wrinkles so we need sunscreen????


----------



## bridgetsam

Parabellum11 said:


> MUFE mat velvet + and I absolutely love it!!!!  It keeps my oil at bay



I have ridiculously oily skin.  I just bought this and Two Faced Oil Free Primer from Sephora yesterday.  I hope between those two monsters, my face won't look like you can fry bacon on it.    OTOH, I'm also worried it will clog my pores.


----------



## SMcNamee

Mat velvet + is my favorite for winter time but I don like to wear that heavy of foundation in the summer. Right now I am wearing the Garnier BB cream and i like it so far! It is just so much easier and time saving!


----------



## PrincessD

I'm using Nars Sheer Matte.


----------



## missha

Current fave: giorgio armani luminous silk and borjouis healthy mix
Nice to have: mac pro longwear and revlon colorstay
Don't like: mufe mat velvet (doesn't control oil as good as my 'nice to have' foundations, doesn't last as long, finish is not great as well), revlon photoready (glitter. Need i say more?)


----------



## usurp1

almay natural.   its the only thing that does give me a rash or make me break out!


----------



## elleestbelle

bare minerals matte in golden tan.


----------



## sklee2

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Nude.


----------



## sw0pp

Bare Minerals (still...) and MAC Pro Longwear Foundation for the very long days or when I know I'm gonna sweat... BM just melts off, really bad


----------



## atlbaggirl

Bare Minerals Golden Dark with MAC Mineralize  Skinfinish Natural Powder


----------



## MINXLASH

I've always been a fan of dior, sissley, guerlain and other high end products.  Recently a friend gave me clinique foundation to try.  It took me by surprise it's my fav. foundation at the moment.  It blends in so well, it glides on so smoothly and feels very hydrating.


----------



## Machick333

NARS sheer glow in Stomboli


----------



## gwendolen

Estee Lauder BB Cream! It's great because it has SPF 35 which is needed in this heat wave we're having!


----------



## hamster2

Revlon! Because it suits my skin tone and feels great on my skin. I have problems with others such as too dry or no skintone match.


----------



## Aeris

Almost anything by Clinique....affordable, fragrance free, and natural looking.


----------



## Neo007

I just recently switched to Bobby Brown Skin Foundation SPF 15, and have to say that I'm very very happy! Light to medium coverage, dewy finish, long lasting, and my sensitive skin is happy with it. And it's affordable!!! It may be love


----------



## pmburk

I alternate like crazy, depending on my mood, what the weather's like, etc.  - I have probably 15 foundations open at any given time. 

My favorites right now are Julie Hewett cream foundation, MAC Studio Fix liquid, and Kiehl's tinted moisturizer for days when I want a lighter look.


----------



## maclover

It depends on the weather for me. I use Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer on hot and humid days. Otherwise I really like Shiseido's Dual Balancing foundation or Lancome's Absolue Bx


----------



## wtmontana

Just started using Rimmel Wake Me Up foundation in Ivory - LOVE it! Definitely worth a try! Also trialling Estee Lauder's Invisible Fluid foundation which I am some weird number in it like W25 or something.


----------



## Nat

Aeris said:


> Almost anything by Clinique....affordable, fragrance free, and natural looking.



+1


----------



## mspera

Chanel - vitalumiere aqua compact foundation


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Aqualumiere is my go to warm weather foundation.


----------



## Maegara

Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation is my HG! It's semi-matte and perfect for my combination skin.


----------



## Prufrock613

I purchased MAC Face & Body on Monday and I am in love.  It gives enough coverage to tone down my redness, but is still sheer enough to let "my" skin show through.  I really like that the coverage is buildable.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Prufrock613 said:


> I purchased MAC Face & Body on Monday and I am in love.  It gives enough coverage to tone down my redness, but is still sheer enough to let "my" skin show through.  I really like that the coverage is buildable.



thanks for sharing! i need to try it and have heard it is wonderful!


----------



## Midge S

Sterling Minerals - I've been wearing it for a week and no hives, no breakouts, and I swear my skin looks/feels better. It's the first makeup I've found in 2 years that covers the red (for the most part) looks natural, doesn't cake and most of all doesn't make me itch, turn red or anything else my incredibly problematic skin has a tendancy to do.


----------



## princesspipi

Make up forever HD foundation
Cle De Peau beauty cream foundation (this is the best foundation for combo skin)


----------



## pmburk

The last two days I've been wearing Chanel Vitalumiere satin smoothing fluid, and I really like it so far.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry & Armani silk


----------



## raiderette74

Tarte Full Coverage - loving it. For lighter days I use Sephora brand mineral pressed compact.


----------



## elliesmakeup

I usee..
-le Blanc de Chanel illuminating primer
-Chanel Vitalumiere aqua (bit dark so i mix it with a  bit of extra blanc de chanel) 30 beige
-Chanel Poudre Universelle translucent 30 naturel

I try to keep all my foundation products the same brand as it is easily irritated, and i find Chanel the most reliable.

I find  the Vitalumiere and the  Powder good value for money, the powder  had lasted me a year already and theres still loads left! gives such a flawless finish!
however the primer hasnt lasted me very long, although it may be good it's far too expensive to keep repurchasing, I might experiment with the Dior version as it looks  to be a bigger bottle.


----------



## joodi

Estée Lauder double wear it's my favorite


----------



## constanziaaa

I only use tinted moisturizer anymore, currently the you rebel by benefit.


----------



## Astrid K

Chanel aqualumiere in B10 and La Prairie caviar foundation in porcelaine blush


----------



## BrittanyDarling

annam said:
			
		

> I just tried Chanel Vita aqua and like it alot but not the price tag. It feels great on the skin but I am not sure if it has staying power. Can anyone suggest something similiar?



Loreal true matched mixed with REVLON color stay or NARS sheer glow are the two I think come close to it.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Teint Resist


----------



## Neo007

Burberry Sheer Luminous Fluid Foundation


----------



## alley285

Bobbi Brown moisture rich foundation in beige - I do like it: really natural looking, light to medium coverage..over all a nice foundation BUT I hate the smell of it!

Chanel Vitalumiere in 20 - my HG foundation! I love it so much...it stays all day long  I need 1-2 touch ups with powder as my skintype is dry/comb

Chanel Vitalumiere aqua in b10 - I think it's a nice foundation but my skin is just too dry (It's oil-free) And at the moment it's also way too light for me, bought it last winter.

I think Chanel foundations are really great. They have amazing foundations for every skin type. My problem is just the color range in Germany.. Vitalumiere doesn't come in the 10 and 30 shade..just 20, 25 ((a pink toned color..so not for me:O), 40,... so where is 30?! Vitalumiere Aqua doesn't come in B20 ...?! WHY?


----------



## Hope01

NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia. It isn't the best foundation for my skin type but I've tried countless foundations and have great difficulty finding one that is a colour match and this is the perfect shade.


----------



## Waffle65

MAC Mineralize SPF15 in NW15


----------



## MissEvil

alley285 said:


> Bobbi Brown moisture rich foundation in beige - I do like it: really natural looking, light to medium coverage..over all a nice foundation BUT I hate the smell of it!
> 
> Chanel Vitalumiere in 20 - my HG foundation! I love it so much...it stays all day long  I need 1-2 touch ups with powder as my skintype is dry/comb
> 
> Chanel Vitalumiere aqua in b10 - I think it's a nice foundation but my skin is just too dry (It's oil-free) And at the moment it's also way too light for me, bought it last winter.
> 
> I think Chanel foundations are really great. They have amazing foundations for every skin type. My problem is just the color range in Germany.. Vitalumiere doesn't come in the 10 and 30 shade..just 20, 25 ((a pink toned color..so not for me:O), 40,... so where is 30?! Vitalumiere Aqua doesn't come in B20 ...?! WHY?



I have similar problems with vitalumiere aqua in Sweden. They have one pink toned foundation and it is the lightest of shades so I can't use it and then 4 yellow based! I can't even use Chanel foundation if I were to buy it here. 
At the moment I am using Clinique superbalanced make up in Ivory which is decent colour match.


----------



## jgeff

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compact (what a mouthful!). I bought this solely on the packaging, which is so sleek. Also, it is great for applying on the go since there is a sponge and mirror in the compact.


----------



## alley285

MissEvil said:


> I have similar problems with vitalumiere aqua in Sweden. They have one pink toned foundation and it is the lightest of shades so I can't use it and then 4 yellow based! I can't even use Chanel foundation if I were to buy it here.
> At the moment I am using Clinique superbalanced make up in Ivory which is decent colour match.



How annoying! I mean a variety of light-medium shades is much needed here  especially in the wintertime (and maybe summertime as i didn't see the sun for weeks and it's June... ) I think I'll try the Luminous Silk by Armani. We don't have all shades here in Germany but however a nice color range


----------



## AraBelle

I'm currently using Laura Mercier loose mineral powder and I definitely like how light it feels now that summer is here.


----------



## newthrifter

Benefit's Hello Flawless


----------



## elizabeth01

I just switched from MAC Pro Longwear to Laura Mercier TM for the summer. I'm so glad I made the switch. The TM is so much lighter and more comfortable to wear for the hot weather. I also didn't realize how heavy the MAC was until I made the switch.


----------



## lovemysavior

After using Shiseido, Laura Mercier, Chanel, Mac, and Clinique, I decided to go back to the first brand of makeup I used as a teen....Loreal.  I must say  I am really loving True Match foundation right now.  It does not magnify my fine lines around my eyes.


----------



## al218

I use Chanticalle gel foundation.  GORGEOUS.


----------



## koalala

Chantecaille future skin! My second bottle!!


----------



## AS3189

I love Aquasmooth by Covergirl, especially in the summer; it doesn't make my face too oily and isn't too thick or thin. I have to buy my own makeup sponges though because the ones they provide really aren't good.


----------



## lovely64

Kanebo total finish (I think that´s the name). It´s great and you only use a little to even out your skintone.


----------



## Borse1224

jgeff said:
			
		

> Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Compact (what a mouthful!). I bought this solely on the packaging, which is so sleek. Also, it is great for applying on the go since there is a sponge and mirror in the compact.



How do you apply it? What brush do you use if you use  one?


----------



## Laura88

Borse1224 said:


> How do you apply it? What brush do you use if you use  one?



i use this foundation too and I use a mac 190 brush to apply it in the morning and then the sponge to touch up during the day


----------



## Brandy Marie

*As for me, I use 2 foundations. *
First I'll use my Maybelline Fit liquid foundation in classic ivory and then I set it with a powder foundation from XinYiZhui which is a professional finishing powder I get from bornprettystore.com 
javascriptopupWindow('http://www.bornprettystore.com/nude-color-makeup-loose-powder-cosmetic-foundation-powder-pi-1479.html')
It works so well to set my foundation. Especially in this hot summer heat makes my skin look fresh and not oily. I also use their blush brush to apply it. 
javascriptopupWindow('http://www.bornprettystore.com/soft-purple-white-colour-makeup-powder-blush-brush-pi-1199.html')
Its a light weight 1/3 length brush that is so extremely soft it doesn't irritated my skin like other hard bristle brushes. It allows the powder to lightly coat my skin and not look caked on like some brushes can. 
This is the result 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77424298.35649.100000034908977&type=3&theater


----------



## dododo

GA for today!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

I have a CoverGirl Clean foundation in the Oil Control line, but I prefer to use tinted moisturizer day to day. I really like the ELF Studio tinted moisturizer.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer or Diorskin if I need more coverage. Since I have been using the Clarisonic and getting peels done regularly, I don't need foundation as much as I used to.


----------



## windycityaj

I really like Bobbi Brown liquid oil free, but on the cheap side, I also really like L'oreal True Match.


----------



## sand

La Mer .... just started using it a few days ago and am very happy with it.  I don't know what it is about my skin, but I just can't find a foundation that works for me (and I've tried many many brands).  Hopefully my search is over (fingers crossed).


----------



## BunnySlippers

I am still in love with my Bobbi Brown foundation stick in Honey! I dragged my mom to their counter a few weeks ago to try it and now she is hooked too!

I also like to use my Chanel Vitalumiere in 55 if I am correct and my Laura Mercier oil free TM in Almond.

I am very happy with all three of them, they all have their benefits.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am using Nars Sheer Glow. I like it, but don't love it. I am just tired to trying new foundations and being let down.


----------



## claraflo

Guerlain Parure Extreme, since I've discovered it I've not bothered to look elsewhere. It stays put for 12hrs, doesn't rub off on collars, easy to apply evenly with kabuki brush. Airbrush finish with no streaks. I love it and have not used anything else in the past 18 months. Beige Clair #02, is the perfect skin tone match to my complexion (typical Irish freckly medium-pale skin tone). It doesn't look right in the bottle but matches perfectly once applied.


----------



## CPA

I have been using shiseido hydro compact for over ten yrs and lov it.  I tried many others including tart recently but keep going back to shiseido


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

I recently feel in love with revlons colorstay foundation in golden caramel.. so i use that a lot.


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

I've been using Makeup Forever Duo Mat Powder + Foundation for the past 3 yrs and so in love with it!


----------



## cupoftea91

I adore my Laura mercier mineral powder foundation for everyday flawless look. When I'm in a rush I use Hourglass illusion tinted moisturizer.


----------



## fashiolista

For foundation I use Estée Lauder's Invisible Fluid. But I mainly use my Dior BB cream or Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer when I'm in a hurry and just want to slap it on, with some blusher.


----------



## julesde89

My foundations alternate between....MUFE's HD liquid foundation in the office at work, and Lauder's Double Wear light during weekends when I'm mostly frolicking outdoors.

If I need a little more coverage for events, I layer on top of my liquids with Laura Mercier's powder foundation.

After my foundations, I set it with with Laura Mercier's translucent setting power. It photographs beautifully if I apply all 3.


----------



## Nczt

I will have to try the Bobbi Brown sticks. I currently use Dior Airflash and Armani.


----------



## Laebeth

I use Revlon Colorstay in Buff.  It's the one I keep coming back to.


----------



## bergafer3

Armani silk #5 it's a little too pink and nars Punjab sheer glow


----------



## nn21

Lancome teint idole ultra. SO upset that it's been discontinued.


----------



## Tarhls

La Skin BB cream.  Leaves my skins dewy looking and rather flawless.


----------



## Rachelle07

Smashbox SPF15 oil free foundation.


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce and Gabbana Perfect Finish cream in the pot (soft sable for summer / the caramel one for winter).


----------



## aquadisiacc

I use Chanel vitalumiere aqua in B10. It's not too heavy and not too sheer, perfect!


----------



## xlovely

Cle de Peau Silky Cream, it's so easy and looks like you have nothing on!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

I've been using NARS Sheer Glow for the past week or so. I like it okay so far.


----------



## Cait

Updated: 

Bobbi Brown Skin foundation, #00 Alabaster
Chanel Mat Lumiere, 0.5 Intensity (discontinued)
Marcelle BB Cream, Light-Medium
skin79 Lovely Girl BB Cream
skin79 VIP Gold BB Cream
Stila Sheer Color TM, Bare
YSL Teint Resist, #2


----------



## sdkitty

CraftyJen said:


> I've been using the Almay TLC foundation in whatever the palest color is (Ivory, I think).  It covers well and last a long time. I really like it a lot.


I saw someone say this was comparable to Chanel foundation.....went into my drawer and found I'd used it before but the color was too dark.....I'll probably try the lightest shade next time I buy foundation


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens Mine de Rien ( Love the case, love that it comes with a refill & 
the luminosity it gives the skin is pure glow


----------



## cloudblue

Chanel Water-Fresh Tint. It’s so unusual and amazing. It doesn’t have buildable coverage which works perfect for me and my skin. And the bottle exterior is really unique.


----------



## sdkitty

CraftyJen said:


> I've been using the Almay TLC foundation in whatever the palest color is (Ivory, I think).  It covers well and last a long time. I really like it a lot.


I ordered this in the Ivory yesterday and will get today.  They don't categorize their colors as warm/cool/neutral.  Someone online said this one is pink toned.  I generally go neutral, def not yellow.  It's the lightest color they have and I had tried a darker shade before which was too dark so will see how this ivory works for me.


----------



## maris.crane

I've got a bit of a list right now I'm working through:

Dior Backstage foundation - had to go one shade lighter as I'm looking a bit pasty with lockdowns
Shiseido Synchro Skin self-refreshing foundation
skin79 BB in the pink can
Wet n Wild Photo Focus Dewy
Wet n Wild Tinted Hydrator
Maybelline Fit Me Dewy + Smooth - this is my HG drugstore foundation.

I'm thinking in the Sephora sale I'm going to treat myself to the Pat McGrath foundation. I'm also a bit bummed Bourjois Healthy Mix seems to be discontinued here.


----------



## mosare

*Chanel ULTRAWEAR - ALL-DAY COMFORT - FLAWLESS FINISH FOUNDATION *- full coverage bordering on almost too heavy (definitely opt for a sponge application) but gorgeous satin skin-like, airbrushed finish. Decent staying power but not all day. 

*Pat McGrath Labs Sublime Perfection Foumdation* - light to medium healthy glow finish. Texture? We don’t know her. Weightless on the skin but easily built up for fuller coverage and it stays!


----------



## makeupbyomar

*Foundations**:* 
Kryolan Ultra Foundation - 48 shades
Cinema Secrets - 10 shades
Eve Pearl - 4 shades
Charlotte Tilbury - 2 shades

*Tinted Moisturizers**:* 0

*Concealers**:*
Face Atelier - 2 shades
Eve Pearl - 10 shades ( quadruples of each shade = 40 pots

*Powders**:* 
Cover F/X - (Matte F/X) - 3 shades (12 compacts)


----------



## pmburk

I have too many open to list them all. 

Current most-used are:

Missha Perfect Cover BB cream
La Mer Soft Fluid Longwear foundation
No7 Stay Perfect foundation
Mizon Snail Repair Intensive BB
Laura Geller Baked Balance & Brighten (pressed powder foundation)
Chanel Les Beiges healthy glow


----------



## sdkitty

pmburk said:


> I have too many open to list them all.
> 
> Current most-used are:
> 
> Missha Perfect Cover BB cream
> La Mer Soft Fluid Longwear foundation
> No7 Stay Perfect foundation
> Mizon Snail Repair Intensive BB
> Laura Geller Baked Balance & Brighten (pressed powder foundation)
> Chanel Les Beiges healthy glow


different ones for different situations?  or undecisive - always looking for the perfect one?


----------



## pmburk

sdkitty said:


> different ones for different situations?  or undecisive - always looking for the perfect one?



Little of both. If weather is hot/humid I tend to reach for something more matte or longwearing, sometimes I want something to last really well, other days I want something more hydrating. I'm all over the map.


----------



## zarazara12

It cosmetics CC cream and too faced born this way !


----------



## lawchick

Since I’ve started to focus more on my skin, I’ve stopped wearing foundation so much. I like something more sheer to let my skin show through. I’m currently using Kosas Cloud Set Baked powder and Wet n Wild Bare Focus tinted hydrator (I discovered it on TikTok). I really like them both.


----------



## pquiles

Givenchy, La Mer, Chantecaille, Gucci, NARS and Pat McGrath are in rotation right now.  I have been trying my best to use these up before they expire… Since I have backup of some, I may have to sell some of them… sigh.


----------



## sunshying

L'Oréal Paris Creamy Powder Foundation with Minerals..


----------



## nycgirl79

Dr. Jart Black Label Detox BB cream
Clinique Acne Solutions BB cream (I don’t have acne, but I really like this one - it’s super lightweight)
L’oreal true match (have been using this for A LONG time, and it’s a great, affordable staple)


----------



## Lux.

Just upgraded from my Maybelline Fit Me foundation to Armani Luminous Silk, and wow I am impressed. Wish I had done so earlier. 
Also ordered Charlotte Tilbury's Beautiful Skin foundation. Waiting for it to arrive in the mail.


----------



## sdkitty

Lux. said:


> Just upgraded from my Maybelline Fit Me foundation to Armani Luminous Silk, and wow I am impressed. Wish I had done so earlier.
> Also ordered Charlotte Tilbury's Beautiful Skin foundation. Waiting for it to arrive in the mail.


maybe there's something wrong with me because I used Armani Luminous Silk and another Armani foundation for years but really didn't love them.  Glad you're enjoying though.


----------



## rutabaga

Right now I have NARS all day luminous, NARS sheer glow, NARS TM in three different shades, and GA luminous silk. I bought the NARS ADL in 2015 when it was first released so I’m trying to use that up first.


----------



## noshoepolish

rutabaga said:


> Right now I have NARS all day luminous, NARS sheer glow, NARS TM in three different shades, and GA luminous silk. I bought the NARS ADL in 2015 when it was first released so I’m trying to use that up first.



Make sure you save the pump/bottle if it has a pump.  I just opened a new type of NARS foundation and it does not have the pump.  Unfortunately I threw away the other bottle of a different type NARS before seeing the new one is pumpless.  Don't laugh, they want $8 for a pump.


----------



## sdkitty

noshoepolish said:


> Make sure you save the pump/bottle if it has a pump.  I just opened a new type of NARS foundation and it does not have the pump.  Unfortunately I threw away the other bottle of a different type NARS before seeing the new one is pumpless.  Don't laugh, they want $8 for a pump.


don't know if you're interested but I got a small pump bottle from Miss A for around a dollar
Unfortunately the product I wanted to use it for is too thick but anyway....


----------



## noshoepolish

sdkitty said:


> don't know if you're interested but I got a small pump bottle from Miss A for around a dollar
> Unfortunately the product I wanted to use it for is too thick but anyway....



Thanks.  I found some on Amazon.  I just have to make sure it will work.  First time using this NARS.  The one I have been using for years is too heavy.


----------



## rutabaga

noshoepolish said:


> Make sure you save the pump/bottle if it has a pump.  I just opened a new type of NARS foundation and it does not have the pump.  Unfortunately I threw away the other bottle of a different type NARS before seeing the new one is pumpless.  Don't laugh, they want $8 for a pump.


Thanks, I saved a NARS foundation pump but it didn’t fit the current SG bottle! I had to buy a new one but it was on sale at least.


----------



## sdkitty

I just pulled out a foundation I hadn't used for a while - Wet N Wild Photo Focus stick.  A YouTube makeup "artist" (a legit looking one, not one of the very amateurish women) said she had used Tom Ford Traceless, and this was pretty much a dupe for it.  Tom Ford cost around $89, Wet N Wild approx $6.
I find it to be pretty skin-like on me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sdkitty, am def trying a few shades. Love Tom Ford but so EXPENSIVE! 

Plus, I am not wearing much make-up any more  



sdkitty said:


> I just pulled out a foundation I hadn't used for a while - Wet N Wild Photo Focus stick.  A YouTube makeup "artist" (a legit looking one, not one of the very amateurish women) said she had used Tom Ford Traceless, and this was pretty much a dupe for it.  Tom Ford cost around $89, Wet N Wild approx $6.
> I find it to be pretty skin-like on me.


----------



## pmburk

The last several days I've been wearing Charlotte Tilbury Light Wonder. Forgot how much I liked it!

I just purchased the Hermes Plein Air Complexion Balm. Anxious to try that next.


----------



## sdkitty

VigeeLeBrun said:


> sdkitty, am def trying a few shades. Love Tom Ford but so EXPENSIVE!
> 
> Plus, I am not wearing much make-up any more


I'd like to hear how you like it
Huge price difference
It's so natural looking on me that it looks like I'm wearing no makeup.  Surprising in a way as one of the reviews I read the person said she thought stick makeup was heavy.  Maybe I'm applying less product.  or maybe I got the right shade, which is a challenge with DS cosmetics.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I'd like to hear how you like it
> Huge price difference
> It's so natural looking on me that it looks like I'm wearing no makeup.  Surprising in a way as one of the reviews I read the person said she thought stick makeup was heavy.  Maybe I'm applying less product.  or maybe I got the right shade, which is a challenge with DS cosmetics.


Are you moisturizing and priming too?
And how do you apply?
Fingers, brush or sponge?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Are you moisturizing and priming too?
> And how do you apply?
> Fingers, brush or sponge?


I use the stick directly on my face, then blend with a brush.  sometimes use sponge after that a bit.  I always moisturize and lately I've been using a primer after moisturizing.

this morning I swatched it along my jaw and neck and it looked a bit dark but it blends.  It's so hard to find an exact match, esp since the neck is lighter than the face.

I've been using shell ivory and don't know if rose ivory would be better.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I use the stick directly on my face, then blend with a brush.  sometimes use sponge after that a bit.  I always moisturize and lately I've been using a primer after moisturizing.
> 
> this morning I swatched it along my jaw and neck and it looked a bit dark but it blends.  It's so hard to find an exact match, esp since the neck is lighter than the face.
> 
> I've been using shell ivory and don't know if rose ivory would be better.


The beauty of the stick is its convenience.(traveling without a mess for example)
WW has good basics (pencils)imho but one needs more from a foundation.
Plus with all the adds on, it is hardly a bargain.
in short, no to stick


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> The beauty of the stick is its convenience.(traveling without a mess for example)
> WW has good basics (pencils)imho but one needs more from a foundation.
> Plus with all the adds on, it is hardly a bargain.
> in short, no to stick


of course I respect your choice.  I just haven't really been all that impressed with the expensive foundations (Armani).
what add-ons are you talking about?


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> of course I respect your choice.  I just haven't really been all that impressed with the expensive foundations (Armani).
> what add-ons are you talking about?


Your time as it takes more effort  on your part.
Money as you need more products.( moisturizer and primer)
For instance Wet and wild foundation is 8 dollars
Primer is another 10
Moisturizer 12
It comes up to 40 ( and I am being conservative)
I am not even counting the instruments buying and cleaning.( brushes and sponges)
Not the best bang for your buck, imho.
I don’t advocate for expensive but smarter products and better use of your time.
Sorry if it does not make to much sense, I am spring cleaning and a bit high on fume.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Your time as it takes more effort  on your part.
> Money as you need more products.( moisturizer and primer)
> For instance Wet and wild foundation is 8 dollars
> Primer is another 10
> Moisturizer 12
> It comes up to 40 ( and I am being conservative)
> I am not even counting the instruments buying and cleaning.( brushes and sponges)
> Not the best bang for your buck, imho.
> I don’t advocate for expensive but smarter products and better use of your time.
> Sorry if it does not make to much sense, I am spring cleaning and a bit high on fume.


I always use moisturizer....can't imagine using a more expensive foundation would mean no moisturizer.  Mine is SPF 30 and I need that as I've had skin cancer.
Primer - I don't always use and mine is inexpensive.
Brushes and sponges I would always use.  My foundation brush is from Armani and I've had it for over 20 years 

Whatever works for you.  are you saying you don't use moisturizer and you use fingers to apply foundation?


----------



## limom

I am saying that I would have a hard time repping that line.
Look at the colors and the ingredients.








						wet n wild Photo Focus Stick Foundation
					

wet n wild Photo Focus Stick Foundation. Slay all day and play all night in this long-lasting, multi-tasking cover stick; available in 21 shades that are flattering to a wide range of skin tones. Applies to a flawless semi-matte finish. Checkout Wild Deal




					www.wetnwildbeauty.com
				



Nope, no can do. I would have to steer you elsewhere


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I am saying that I would have a hard time repping that line.
> Look at the colors and the ingredients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wet n wild Photo Focus Stick Foundation
> 
> 
> wet n wild Photo Focus Stick Foundation. Slay all day and play all night in this long-lasting, multi-tasking cover stick; available in 21 shades that are flattering to a wide range of skin tones. Applies to a flawless semi-matte finish. Checkout Wild Deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wetnwildbeauty.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no can do. I would have to steer you elsewhere


to each her own.  if you don't like it, you don't need to use it


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> to each her own.  if you don't like it, you don't need to use it


Right, a pro would not suggest this to her client.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I am saying that I would have a hard time repping that line.
> Look at the colors and the ingredients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wet n wild Photo Focus Stick Foundation
> 
> 
> wet n wild Photo Focus Stick Foundation. Slay all day and play all night in this long-lasting, multi-tasking cover stick; available in 21 shades that are flattering to a wide range of skin tones. Applies to a flawless semi-matte finish. Checkout Wild Deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wetnwildbeauty.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no can do. I would have to steer you elsewhere


well, here's a different POV for you
Wet 'n Wild Photo Focus Stick Foundation Review | Beautypedia


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> well, here's a different POV for you
> Wet 'n Wild Photo Focus Stick Foundation Review | Beautypedia


It is an opinion. Of course.
You do what is best for you.


----------



## piosavsfan

Armani Luminous Silk. The only foundation I've ever found that is a perfect color match for me and looks great.


----------



## konejohuq

I've purchased Clinique Even Better Serum Foundation and I'm so obsessed with it


----------



## 336

Ellis faas


----------



## GaMomJRM

rutabaga said:


> Right now I have NARS all day luminous, NARS sheer glow, NARS TM in three different shades, and GA luminous silk. I bought the NARS ADL in 2015 when it was first released so I’m trying to use that up first.



How do you think the all day luminous compares to sheer glow? I LOVE LOVE LOVE all day luminous, but it has sadly been discontinued. I can't believe they did that. ADL was my holy grail!! I have ordered both the sheer glow and the long wear radiant. I hope one of those is at least close to ADL. I recently tried the soft matte and HATED it. I know ADL was a semi-matte, so I may experiment with mixing it with other foundations before retuning it.


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford tinted moisturizer
Meh- not as good as Traceless.


----------



## sdkitty

fendifemale said:


> Tom Ford tinted moisturizer
> Meh- not as good as Traceless.


Tom Ford is so expensive - I'd think all his products would be excellent


----------



## fendifemale

sdkitty said:


> Tom Ford is so expensive - I'd think all his products would be excellent


When his makeup first came to Texas I was right there snatching up a bottle of the original Traceless. Then he discontinued it in liquid form. Ive hated every other formula ever since. He has some nice things. He's hit or miss for me.


----------



## Amazona

I have been taking a bit of a break from my the Ordinary serum and my skin has been a bit more dry than it used to be. Not loving MAC Studio Fix at the moment. I got my hands on the new NYX serum concealer and it actually works as a foundation better than anything else I've tried (including IT cosmetics and Maybelline Superstay). One pump is enough for my whole face.


----------



## MiaKing

Estee lauder double wear, bare minerals original powder foundation or new tatcha silk sunscreen (sheer coverage) plus setting powder


----------



## makeupbyomar

Right now it's this. I am using the various shades in the paler skin tone range.


----------



## ggressive

I switch between two simple routines since I'm just getting back into using & enjoying makeup again. 

*Rare Beauty Liquid Foundation + Concealer: *Genuinely feels weightless as their name suggests; it has very light to medium coverage. Enough to even out my skin tone and cover some blemishes. Love this for everyday wear.

*Cle de Peau Concealer SPF 27 Stick: *Just the right amount of coverage for lazy or lighter days when I don't need a full beat. I dab on target zones 1-2x and it goes on really smooth too. (FYI: I def don't rely on SPF from this. I always have a moisturizer, sunscreen, and primer first before any makeup. Nice to have though.)


----------



## luvprada

Kjaer Weis perfect for dry skin and cruelty free.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

For the past few years my favourite has been Chanel Les Beiges Sheer Healthy Glow Tinted Moisturiser in Light/Medium and they've only gone and discontinued it .
It's the best - colourwise, texture and overall appearance. My skin looks all glowy and lovely when I wear it. I have a tiny bit left which I am hanging onto for dear life. 
I thought I'd try Chanel Water Tint in light/medium as a replacement and I've had a bit of a battle with it. The colour is fine but when I applied it with the brush, my skin seemed to suck it up and looked 'flat'. I left it for a few weeks, annoyed with myself for having bought it, but today I thought I'd have another go (especially as I'd started looking at other foundations ).
I then applied using the brush on a *very* well moisturised face and using 2 pumps and it looked a whole lot better - my skin looked really good and I will use it up, but it is not as good as their Tinted Moisturiser


----------



## orangeaday

fentyfentyfenty~~


----------



## brnicutie

light coverage: Laura Mercier Oil Free Natural Skin Perfector
medium coverage: Pat McGrath Skin Fetish Sublime Perfection
heavier coverage: Estée Lauder Double Wear


----------



## Grande Latte

Bobbi Brown and Estée Lauder. I'm trying to finish them.


----------



## princissa77

Nars stromboli radiant longwear


----------



## Mariapia

La Prairie Skin Caviar Concealer+Foundation.
Expensive ( try to get a sample to make sure you will buy the right shade )  it’s concentrated, a little goes a long way.
The concealer is exact match to the foundation, which is a real+.


----------



## purly

Lately I pretty much alternate between Mac Studio Fix Fluid (NW10) in the winter and Mac Waterweight (NW13) in the summer. I use Juice Beauty Stem Cellular CC Cream (Natural Glow) on days where I just don't feel like putting on makeup.

I have a really hard time matching my skin tone in most brands. I keep trying new foundations in the store, but then once I wear them I realize they're all wrong for me. I loved the way Hourglass Illusion skin tint felt on my face and thought it looked fine in Sephora, but once I started wearing it outside and saw my face on the mirror, I could clearly see it was too orange on me. I've been similarly burned with so many different foundations that I've actually given up. So now I just stick to the few I know work for me.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer. If I want a little more coverage, I'll blend in a little more and dust power over my face. Having freckles makes it hard to find a foundation that isn't too this or that. I'm much better off with sheer coverage.


----------



## sdkitty

Vanilla Bean said:


> Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer. If I want a little more coverage, I'll blend in a little more and dust power over my face. Having freckles makes it hard to find a foundation that isn't too this or that. I'm much better off with sheer coverage.


I have freckles and I don't try to cover them.  If I did the coverage would be like a mask I think.  My freckles bothered me as a child but now I'm used to looking at my face and don't really notice them.


----------



## JessieGreen

O.TWO.O invisible liquid foundation and air cushion CC cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sdkitty said:


> If I did the coverage would be like a mask I think.


Definitely not a good look! Even sheer foundation can be hard to get right because my skin tone is cool beige and my freckles are golden brown. Most foundation looks either too yellow or too pink on me even the neutrals.


----------



## pmburk

sdkitty said:


> I have freckles and I don't try to cover them.  If I did the coverage would be like a mask I think.  My freckles bothered me as a child but now I'm used to looking at my face and don't really notice them.


Same here! I can't imagine how much makeup I'd have to pack on to cover mine. I've never tried because they're a part of me and I like them. Plus, freckles are hot right now.


----------



## makeupbyomar

At the moment it's these *Charlotte Tilbury* foundation shades.


----------



## icecreamsandwich

The NARS Light Reflecting Foundation is my new HG! Switched over from Armani Luminous Silk. I feel like it gives me "my skin but better" vibes but has more coverage and a better finish than ALS.


----------



## Lux.

I change my answer from Armani Luminous Silk to OMG.. Hourglass Ambient Soft Glow foundation. And I've been using the Elephant Ambient Lighting Edit Unlocked with it. I feel so pretty


----------



## xpixi

Charlotte Tilbury Airbrush Flawless


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Since the pandemic began, I have not worn any makeup at all. I have just recently began to start dusting a little bit of makeup forever matte velvet powder foundation. Clé de peau concealer stick dabbed where needed. This combo has worked well for me.


----------

